# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Սեռական կյանք, ինտիմ անկյուն >  ԼԳԲՏԻՔ համայնք ու հավասար իրավունքներ

## Ռուֆուս

Սկսենք պրոպագանդայով զբաղվել  :Jpit: 

ԼԳԲՏԻՔ-ն բացվում է լեզբուհի, գեյ, բիսեքսուալ, տրանսգենդեր/տրանսսեքսուալ, ինտերսեքսուալ ու քուիր:

Մի քանի տարի առաջ բավականին մեծ տարածում ստացավ ամերիկահայ Մեթյու/Սոնա Ավեդիանի պատմությունը: Մեթյուն ծնվել է ԱՄՆ-ում, ծառայել է Աֆղանստանում, ամուսնացած էր ու ունի մեկ դուստր: 2012թ-ին նա ընտանիքին բացեց իր գաղտնիքը, Մեթյուն երբեք իրեն տղամարդ չի զգացել ու իր երազանքը կին լինելն է: Հորմոնային թերապիայի ու վիրահատությունների շնորհիվ Մեթյու Ավետյանը վերածվեց Սոնա Ավետյանի: Մանրամասները այստեղ

Առաջ.




Հետո.

----------

GriFFin (28.03.2016), Աթեիստ (28.03.2016), մարդագայլուկ (28.03.2016), Տրիբուն (28.03.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Փաստորեն վիրահատությունից հետո հայ դառավ  :Jpit:

----------

ivy (28.03.2016), Աթեիստ (28.03.2016), Ձայնալար (28.03.2016), Ռուֆուս (28.03.2016), Տրիբուն (28.03.2016)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Փաստորեն վիրահատությունից հետո հայ դառավ


Էն էլ ծիտ հայ  :Jpit:

----------

ivy (28.03.2016), Աթեիստ (28.03.2016), Ձայնալար (28.03.2016), Տրիբուն (28.03.2016)

----------


## մարդագայլուկ

Էս ինչ ծիտ աղջիկ ա:

----------


## ivy

Հետո՞, բա էս թեման չե՞նք քաղցրացնելու ակումբցի լգբտիք-ի coming out-ներով. պրոպագանդա տակ պրոպագանդա  :Jpit:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Ինձ միշտ ահավոր դիսկոմֆորտ է պատճառում լես(զ)բուհի բառը։ Եթե այն ինքնին նշանակում է կին, ի՞նչ կարիք կա էդ -ուհի մասնիկն ավելացնելու։

Մեկ էլ, Ռուֆ, իմ իմանալով՝ ինտերսեքս, ոչ թե ինտերսեքսուալ (վստահ չեմ, բայց ես միշտ ինտերսեքս եմ ասում, Վիկին էլ)։

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Հետո՞, բա էս թեման չե՞նք քաղցրացնելու ակումբցի լգբտիք-ի coming out-ներով. պրոպագանդա տակ պրոպագանդա


Քաղցրացնեմ   :Jpit:  Ես՝ կյանքիս 25 տարիներին ինձ հետերո/ասեքսուալ համարածս, անցյալ տարի հասկացա, որ պանսեքսուալ եմ  :Blush:

----------

ivy (28.03.2016)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Հետո՞, բա էս թեման չե՞նք քաղցրացնելու ակումբցի լգբտիք-ի coming out-ներով. պրոպագանդա տակ պրոպագանդա


Դե եթե ցանկացողներ կան  :Jpit:

----------


## ivy

> Քաղցրացնեմ   Ես՝ կյանքիս 25 տարիներին ինձ հետերո/ասեքսուալ համարածս, անցյալ տարի հասկացա, որ պանսեքսուալ եմ


Չգիտեի էդ տերմինը…

pan·sex·u·al
panˈsekSH(əw)əl/
adjective
1.
not limited in sexual choice with regard to biological sex, gender, or gender identity.

----------


## ivy

> Դե եթե ցանկացողներ կան


Տրաքացնենք Ակումբը, քանի Չուկը քնած ա   :Jpit:

----------

matlev (28.03.2016), Աթեիստ (28.03.2016)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ինձ միշտ ահավոր դիսկոմֆորտ է պատճառում լես(զ)բուհի բառը։ Եթե այն ինքնին նշանակում է կին, ի՞նչ կարիք կա էդ -ուհի մասնիկն ավելացնելու։
> 
> Մեկ էլ, Ռուֆ, իմ իմանալով՝ ինտերսեքս, ոչ թե ինտերսեքսուալ (վստահ չեմ, բայց ես միշտ ինտերսեքս եմ ասում, Վիկին էլ)։


Եթե կարաս բացատրությունները գրի, օրինակ ես չգիտեմ տրանսեքսուալի ու տրանսգենդերի տարբերությունը որն ա

----------


## ivy

> Եթե կարաս բացատրությունները գրի, օրինակ ես չգիտեմ տրանսեքսուալի ու տրանսգենդերի տարբերությունը որն ա


Տրանսգենդերն արդեն սեռը փոխածն ա։

----------

Ռուֆուս (28.03.2016)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Տրանսգենդերն արդեն սեռը փոխածն ա։


Հակառակը, Այվ։ 

Իհարկե, տարբեր բացատրություններ կան էս տերմինների համար, բայց ամենատարածվածի համաձայն՝ տրանսգենդերն էն մարդն է, ում գենդերային ինքնությունը չի համապատասխանում կենսաբանական սեռին։ Տրանսսեքսուալը սեռի կորեկցիայի վիրահատություն՝ սեռափոխություն արած տրանսգենդերն է։

----------

ivy (28.03.2016)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Քանի որ դեռ առաջին coming  out-ն իմն էր ։Դ մի երկու բառ ասեմ պանսեքսուալության (կոչվում է նաև օմնիսեքսուալություն) մասին։

Այն երբեմն համարվում է սեռական կողմնորոշման հինգերորդ տեսակը հետերոսեքսուալ, բիսեքսուալ, հոմոսեքսուալ և ասեքսուալ կողմնորոշումներին հավասար։ Որոշներն այն տեղավորում են բիսեքսուալության մեջ։

Պանսեքսուալ մարդիկ սեռական ձգողություն կամ ռոմանտիկ/զգացմունքային գրավչություն են տածում մարդու հանդեպ՝ առանց հաշվի առնելու վերջինիս սեռը կամ գենդերային ինքնությունը։ Նրանք հաճախ իրենց համարում են gender-blind՝ ասելով, որ սեռը կամ գենդերը նշանակություն չունեն իրենց՝ այլոց նկատմամբ տածած զգացմունքներում։

Այն նաև այլընտրանքային սեռական ինքնություն է, քանի որ պանսեքսուալ մարդիկ բաց են հարաբերությունների համար նաև այն մարդկանց հետ, ովքեր չունեն հստակ գենդերային ինքնություն, այսինքն՝ իրենց չեն ընկալում որպես միանշանակ կին կամ միանշանակ տղամարդ։ Պանսեքսուալիզմը նաև չի ընդունում սեռերի ընկալման երկբևեռ համակարգը (համարում են, որ ոչ բոլոր մարդիկ են կա´մ կին, կա´մ տղամարդ, քանի որ կան այլ գենդերային ինքնություններ և կենսաբանական գործոններ, որոնք երկբևեռ համակարգից դուրս են մնում)։

----------

Glen (30.03.2016), GriFFin (28.03.2016), ivy (28.03.2016), Mr. Annoying (28.03.2016), Ruby Rue (28.03.2016), Աթեիստ (28.03.2016), մարդագայլուկ (28.03.2016), Շինարար (28.03.2016), Ռուֆուս (28.03.2016), Տրիբուն (28.03.2016)

----------


## John

Մի հատ անհամեստ հարց էլի․ լուրեր են պտտվում, որ կանանց գերակշիռ մեծամասնությունն ու տղամարդկանց մեծամասնությունը հստակ հետերոսեքուալ չեն, այլ բիսեքսուալ։ Բա էդ ո՞նց էղավ, որ բիսեքսուալները համարվում են սեռական փոքրամասնություն))) Ոնց քցում-բռնում եմ իրականում հետերոսեքսուալներն են փոքրամասնություն, այն էլ՝ խիստ փոքրամասնություն  :Smile:

----------

Mr. Annoying (28.03.2016)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էս էլ ա հետաքրքիր վիճակագրություն։ Թենիսում պադաչի ժամանակ գնդակի արագությունը։ Տղամարդկանց 34-րդ տեղը կանանց առաջին տեղից 10կմ/ժամով ավել ա։ Էս էլ էն սպորտն ա, որտեղ քաշային կատեգորիաներ չկան։ Բայց, որ կանայք ու տղամարդիկ իրար հետ թենիսում մրցեն, կանայք դպրոցական լիգայից առաջ չեն գնա։ Կստացվի խտրականություն։

----------

Lion (17.11.2019), Varzor (18.11.2019), Աթեիստ (17.11.2019)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Էս էլ ա հետաքրքիր վիճակագրություն։ Թենիսում պադաչի ժամանակ գնդակի արագությունը։ Տղամարդկանց 34-րդ տեղը կանանց առաջին տեղից 10կմ/ժամով ավել ա։ Էս էլ էն սպորտն ա, որտեղ քաշային կատեգորիաներ չկան։ Բայց, որ կանայք ու տղամարդիկ իրար հետ թենիսում մրցեն, կանայք դպրոցական լիգայից առաջ չեն գնա։ Կստացվի խտրականություն։


Կարևորը տոչնի խփելնա  :Tongue:

----------

Quyr Qery (21.11.2019), Varzor (18.11.2019), Աթեիստ (17.11.2019), Տրիբուն (17.11.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ընդհանրապես, մարդու օրգանիզմում տեստոստերոնի (ու նաև այլ սեռական հորմոնների) մակարդակն ա որոշում մարդու կենդանական սեռը։ Կանանց մոտ կա մի մակարդակ, որից բարձրը համարվում ա պաթոլոգիկ ու պիտի բուժվի։ Ու էդ մակարդակը շա՜տ ավելի ցածր ա, քան տղամարդկանց մոտ նորմա համարվող տեստոստերոնի ստորին մակարդակը։ Իսկ տեստոստերոնն ինքնին հենց էն հորմոնն ա, որը որոշում ա մկանների կազմն ու զանգվածը։ 
Իսկ տրանսգենդերների հորմոնային թերապիայի դեպքում նպատակը կենսաբանորեն կնոջ տեստոստերոնը կենսաբանորեն տղամարդու հորմոնների մակարդակին հասցնելն ա ու նույնն էլ հակառակի դեպքում։ Էնպես որ, ըստ հորմոնալ մակարդակի սեռային բաժանում սպորտում արդեն կա. կանանց և տղամարդկանց մրցաշարեր։

----------

GriFFin (17.11.2019), Varzor (18.11.2019), Տրիբուն (17.11.2019)

----------


## Lion

Այսինքն, սենց ասենք, անձը կարող է, ասենք, տղամարդու արտաքին սեռական օրգաններ ունենալ, սակայն, հիմք ընդունելով օրգանիզմում տեստոստերոնի (ու նաև այլ սեռական հորմոնների) մակարդակը, համարվել կի՞ն։

----------


## Freeman

> Ընդհանրապես, մարդու օրգանիզմում տեստոստերոնի (ու նաև այլ սեռական հորմոնների) մակարդակն ա որոշում մարդու կենդանական սեռը։ Կանանց մոտ կա մի մակարդակ, որից բարձրը համարվում ա պաթոլոգիկ ու պիտի բուժվի։ Ու էդ մակարդակը շա՜տ ավելի ցածր ա, քան տղամարդկանց մոտ նորմա համարվող տեստոստերոնի ստորին մակարդակը։ Իսկ տեստոստերոնն ինքնին հենց էն հորմոնն ա, որը որոշում ա մկանների կազմն ու զանգվածը։ 
> Իսկ տրանսգենդերների հորմոնային թերապիայի դեպքում նպատակը կենսաբանորեն կնոջ տեստոստերոնը կենսաբանորեն տղամարդու հորմոնների մակարդակին հասցնելն ա ու նույնն էլ հակառակի դեպքում։ Էնպես որ, ըստ հորմոնալ մակարդակի սեռային բաժանում սպորտում արդեն կա. կանանց և տղամարդկանց մրցաշարեր։


Բյուր բայց կարծում եմ տեստոստերոնի մակարդակով էլ արդար չի սպորտում բաժանելը։ Ասենք մարդը որ ամբողջ կյանքում ա ունեցել տեստոստերոնի բարձր մակարդակ ու մարդը որ մի երկու տարի ա, որ ունի էդ մակարդակը մեկ ա կտարբերվեն մկաններով։

----------

Varzor (18.11.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Այսինքն, սենց ասենք, անձը կարող է, ասենք, տղամարդու արտաքին սեռական օրգաններ ունենալ, սակայն, հիմք ընդունելով օրգանիզմում տեստոստերոնի (ու նաև այլ սեռական հորմոնների) մակարդակը, համարվել կի՞ն։


Սեռական օրգանների կառուցվածքը պայմանավորվում ա ներարգանդային կյանքում տեստոստերոնի մակարդակով։ Եթե շատ ա տեստոստերոնը (գենետիկորեն արական ա պտուղը), արական սեռական օրգաններ են ձևավորվում։ Եթե քիչ ա, իգական սեռական օրգաններ են ձևավորվում։ Կնոջ ծլիկը չզարգացած առնանդամ ա։ Հետևաբար, եթե անձն ունի արական սեռական օրգաններ, ուրեմն ամենայն հավանականությամբ օրգանիզմում տեստոստերոնը տղամարդուն համապատասխան քանակով ա։
Իսկ եթե ավելի ուշ՝  դեռահասային տարիքից սկսած կամ ավելի ուշ ա տեստոստերոնի մակարդակը ցածր լինում տղամարդու մոտ առանց դրսից միջամտության, ոչ թե ինքը համարվում ա կին, այլ դա պաթոլոգիա ա, որի պատճառները պետք ա պարզել ու բուժել։ Ու որպեսզի պարզ դառնա, թե ինչ մեծ ա տեստոստերոնի նորմալ մակարդակի տարբերությունը տղամարդկանց ու կանանց մոտ, թվեր ներկայացնեմ։ Տղամարդու նորման 270 – 1070 նգ/դլ ա, իսկ կանանցը՝ 15 – 70 նգ/դլ։

----------

Varzor (18.11.2019), Բարեկամ (17.11.2019), Ուլուանա (17.11.2019), Տրիբուն (17.11.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր բայց կարծում եմ տեստոստերոնի մակարդակով էլ արդար չի սպորտում բաժանելը։ Ասենք մարդը որ ամբողջ կյանքում ա ունեցել տեստոստերոնի բարձր մակարդակ ու մարդը որ մի երկու տարի ա, որ ունի էդ մակարդակը մեկ ա կտարբերվեն մկաններով։


Դե հա, տարբերություն կլինի իհարկե։ Բայց ամեն դեպքում դա ավելի արդար բաժանում ա ու հնարավորություն ա տալիս նաև տրանսգենդերներին ներառել։ Որտև տրանսգենդեր լինելուց դուրս տեստոստերոնի «սխալ» մակարդակներն արդեն դոպինգ-մոպինգի կատեգորիայից են, եթե իհարկե պաթոլոգիկ չի։

----------


## Freeman

Ոփշմ լրիվ արդար բաժանում չկա։
Բայց դե մյուս կողմից էլ եթե լրիվ արդար համապատասխան մրցակիցներ ընտրվեն, միշտ ոչ ոքի ա լինելու ։դ

----------


## Lion

> Սեռական օրգանների կառուցվածքը պայմանավորվում ա ներարգանդային կյանքում տեստոստերոնի մակարդակով։ Եթե շատ ա տեստոստերոնը (գենետիկորեն արական ա պտուղը), արական սեռական օրգաններ են ձևավորվում։ Եթե քիչ ա, իգական սեռական օրգաններ են ձևավորվում։ Կնոջ ծլիկը չզարգացած առնանդամ ա։ Հետևաբար, եթե անձն ունի արական սեռական օրգաններ, ուրեմն ամենայն հավանականությամբ օրգանիզմում տեստոստերոնը տղամարդուն համապատասխան քանակով ա։
> Իսկ եթե ավելի ուշ՝  դեռահասային տարիքից սկսած կամ ավելի ուշ ա տեստոստերոնի մակարդակը ցածր լինում տղամարդու մոտ առանց դրսից միջամտության, ոչ թե ինքը համարվում ա կին, այլ դա պաթոլոգիա ա, որի պատճառները պետք ա պարզել ու բուժել։ Ու որպեսզի պարզ դառնա, թե ինչ մեծ ա տեստոստերոնի նորմալ մակարդակի տարբերությունը տղամարդկանց ու կանանց մոտ, թվեր ներկայացնեմ։ Տղամարդու նորման 270 – 1070 նգ/դլ ա, իսկ կանանցը՝ 15 – 70 նգ/դլ։


Հասկանում եմ և ըստ էության տեղյակ եմ այդ մասին, ուղղակի քո ասածից ստացվում էր, որ, չնայած արտաքին սեռական օրգանների առկայությանը, հնարավոր է, զուտ տեսականորեն, թեկուզ և արտաքին միջամտությամբ իջեցնել տղամարդու արտաքին սեռական օրգաններ ունեցող անձի տեստոստերոնի քանակությունը և... նրան կի՞ն համարել?!

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հասկանում եմ և ըստ էության տեղյակ եմ այդ մասին, ուղղակի քո ասածից ստացվում էր, որ, չնայած արտաքին սեռական օրգանների առկայությանը, հնարավոր է, զուտ տեսականորեն, թեկուզ և արտաքին միջամտությամբ իջեցնել տղամարդու արտաքին սեռական օրգաններ ունեցող անձի տեստոստերոնի քանակությունը և... նրան կի՞ն համարել?!


Հա։ Տրանսգենդերների հորմոնաթերապիան հենց էդպես ա կատարվում։ Առաջնային սեռական հատկանիշները (սեռական օրգանները) մենակ վիրահատությամբ ա հնարավոր փոխել, բայց երկրորդայինների դեպքում (մազածածկույթ և այլն) հորմոնաթերապիան որոշակի օգուտ տալիս ա։

----------


## Lion

Այո, հենց դա եմ ասում։ Այսինքն, լինելով ֆիզիկապես տղամարդ՝ օրգաններ, մկաններ և այլն, անձը, ըստ քո ասած չափանիշի, թեկուզ և ամիսներով հորմոնաթերապիա անցնելուց հետո, կարող է կին համարվել և մասնակցել կանանց մրցույթներին։ Արդար չի, էլի, ամեն դեպքում, քանի որ, ինչքան էլ հորմոններում տեստոստերոնը իջնի, մեկ է, այդ ամիսների ընթացքում տղամարդ սպորտսմենի մկանային համակարգը կպահպանվի, իսկ դա, միջին մակարդակում, իրեն առավելություն կտա կանանց նկատմամբ։

Արդյունքում մենք կունենանք հորմոնային մակարդակով դիտարկելիս կին, բայց այլ մակարդակով՝ գործնականում լիարժեք տղամարդ, որը... կմասնակցի կանանց մրցույցներին - արդար չի։

----------


## Lion

Մել ֆիլմի տրեյլերն է։

----------

Varzor (18.11.2019), Աթեիստ (19.11.2019), Գաղթական (18.11.2019)

----------


## Բարեկամ

Էն տպավորությունը, որ թողնում ա թրեյլերը ֆիլմից, ինձ մոտ կասկած առաջացրեց, թե արդյոք արժեր էս ֆիլմը նկարահանել․․․ 
Իմ կարծիքով, էս՝ թրեյլերի ներկայացված մեսիջով ֆիլմի ազդեցությունը ոչ այնքան հայ հասարակության մտածելակերպը փոխելն ա լինելու, ինչքան Հայաստանը աշխարհին հետամնաց, կարծրատիպային երկիր ներկայացնելը։
Չգիտեմ՝ էս ֆիլմով ում ինչ ծառայություն են ի վերջո ուզում մատուցած լինել, բայց չեմ տեսնում մի օբյեկտ կամ սուբյեկտ, որին ավելի լավ կլինի էս ֆիլմի շնորհիվ։ Արժե՞ր արդյոք բզբզել էս թեման կոնկրետ մարդու օրինակով և դարձնել նրան թիրախ ևս մեկ անգամ։

----------

Lion (20.11.2019)

----------


## Lion

Էն դասական պահնա՝ վաաաայյյ, էս հայերն էս իիինննչչչ վայրենի են, վաայյյ, փոողղղ տվեեեքքք...

Բայց ես նաև չեմ հասկանում՝ սրա համար 20 միլիոն, ընդ որում դա դեռ գումարի մի մասն է՞։ Կներեք, էլի, ասեքն մի հեռախոսով կարելի էր էս վավերագրական 2 րոպեանոց զիբիլը նկարել, 20 միլիո՞նս որնա, դեռ մի բան էլ ավելը...

----------


## Chuk

> Էն դասական պահնա՝ վաաաայյյ, էս հայերն էս իիինննչչչ վայրենի են, վաայյյ, փոողղղ տվեեեքքք...
> 
> Բայց ես նաև չեմ հասկանում՝ սրա համար 20 միլիոն, ընդ որում դա դեռ գումարի մի մասն է՞։ Կներեք, էլի, ասեքն մի հեռախոսով կարելի էր էս վավերագրական 2 րոպեանոց զիբիլը նկարել, 20 միլիո՞նս որնա, դեռ մի բան էլ ավելը...


2 րոպեանոց զիբի՞լ։
Թրեյլերը գիտե՞ս ինչ ա։ Search արա, կարդա ։ճ

----------

Աթեիստ (21.11.2019), Ուլուանա (20.11.2019), Տրիբուն (20.11.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես էն երջանիկներից եմ, ով տեսել ա ֆիլմի նախնական տարբերակը ու ներկա ա գտնվել նկարահանման որոշ դրվագների։ Ֆիլմի նկարահանումները սկսվել են մի քանի տարի առաջվանից, երբ Մելը դեռ Հայաստանում էր։ Հետո շարունակվել ա նաև Նիդեռլանդներում։ Մելի մասին ֆիլմ նկարելը Իննա Սահակյանի արտիստիկ ընտրությունն ա էղել, ու ֆիլմն էն մասին չի, թե Հայաստանն ինչ քըխ ա, այլ կոնկրետ մի մարդու պատմություն ա, թե ոնց ա անհանդուրժողական վերաբերմունքի արժանացել ու ոնց ա ստիպված էղել Հայաստանից գնալ։ Նաև սիրո մասին ա։ Ահագին մարդկային ա ֆիլմը, ցույց ա տալիս Մել անձի ողջ բազմաշերտությունը։ Ու հա՛, ֆիլմ նկարելը թանկ հաճույք ա, «երկու րոպեանոց զիբիլ» չի։

----------

Cassiopeia (21.11.2019), Chuk (21.11.2019), Freeman (21.11.2019), ivy (20.11.2019), Quyr Qery (21.11.2019), Ruby Rue (22.11.2019), Varzor (22.11.2019), Աթեիստ (21.11.2019), Նաիրուհի (20.11.2019), Ներսես_AM (21.11.2019), Շինարար (20.11.2019), Ուլուանա (20.11.2019), Տրիբուն (20.11.2019)

----------


## Lion

Էդ փողերով ԷԴ նկարելը իմ կարծիքով ուղղակի փող լափելա՝ բովանդակությունը նույնիսկ մի կողմ։

----------


## Արամ

> Էդ փողերով ԷԴ նկարելը իմ կարծիքով ուղղակի փող լափելա՝ բովանդակությունը նույնիսկ մի կողմ։


Լիոն ջան նենց ես ասում *Էդ փողերով,* ոնց որ եսիմինչ ահռելի գումար ա։ Եղածը 40.000$ ա, մի քանի մասնագետի, մի քանի տեխնիկայի վարձակալության, մի քանի ամսվա գումար ա, ինչի մասին ա խոսքը։

----------

Cassiopeia (21.11.2019), Freeman (21.11.2019), ivy (20.11.2019), Life (21.11.2019), Varzor (22.11.2019), Աթեիստ (21.11.2019), Նաիրուհի (20.11.2019), Ներսես_AM (21.11.2019)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Ասենք նիդեռլանդական մի միջին ստուդիայի մեկ օրվա նկարահանումը սկսվում ա 3000 եվրոյից, 2-3 ժամանոց հում նյութի համար, իսկ կես ժամ մոնտաժելը մոտ 30000 եվրո ա, լիոնն ասում ա՝ փող լափել

----------

Varzor (22.11.2019), Աթեիստ (21.11.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էդ փողերով ԷԴ նկարելը իմ կարծիքով ուղղակի փող լափելա՝ բովանդակությունը նույնիսկ մի կողմ։


Մդաաաա։ Փաստորեն, ֆիլմի վրա քրտնաջան աշխատանք կատարելը հիմա կոչվում ա փող լափել։ Ասեմ, իմանաս, ի հեճուկս քեզ ու մնացած ազգայնականների, էդ ֆիլմը ստեղծվելու էր պետական ֆինանսավորմամբ, թե առանց, ընդ որում՝ ֆիլմի գաղափարն էլ, նկարահանումներն էլ սկսվել էին պետական ֆինանսավորումից ու հեղափոխությունից շա՜տ առաջ։

----------

Աթեիստ (21.11.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Լիոն ջան նենց ես ասում *Էդ փողերով,* ոնց որ եսիմինչ ահռելի գումար ա։ Եղածը 40.000$ ա, մի քանի մասնագետի, մի քանի տեխնիկայի վարձակալության, մի քանի ամսվա գումար ա, ինչի մասին ա խոսքը։


Արամ ջան, ոնց հասկացա, էդ 20 լիմոնը դեռ... հայկական մասնա, է - վարչապետն ասաց, որ դա դեռ մի փոքր մասնա։ Ընդեղ թիվը կարա մինչև 100.000 դոլլար հասնի, որ տենց նայես...

----------


## Շինարար

> Էն տպավորությունը, որ թողնում ա թրեյլերը ֆիլմից, ինձ մոտ կասկած առաջացրեց, թե արդյոք արժեր էս ֆիլմը նկարահանել․․․ 
> Իմ կարծիքով, էս՝ թրեյլերի ներկայացված մեսիջով ֆիլմի ազդեցությունը ոչ այնքան հայ հասարակության մտածելակերպը փոխելն ա լինելու, ինչքան Հայաստանը աշխարհին հետամնաց, կարծրատիպային երկիր ներկայացնելը։
> Չգիտեմ՝ էս ֆիլմով ում ինչ ծառայություն են ի վերջո ուզում մատուցած լինել, բայց չեմ տեսնում մի օբյեկտ կամ սուբյեկտ, որին ավելի լավ կլինի էս ֆիլմի շնորհիվ։ Արժե՞ր արդյոք բզբզել էս թեման կոնկրետ մարդու օրինակով և դարձնել նրան թիրախ ևս մեկ անգամ։


Հատուկ ներկայացնելու կարիք չկա վայթե, էդ բոլոր հատվածները անհանդուրժողականության ոնց որ թե իրական մարդիկ էին, իրական կարծիք էին հայտնում:

----------

Cassiopeia (21.11.2019), Chuk (21.11.2019), Freeman (21.11.2019), Quyr Qery (21.11.2019), Ruby Rue (22.11.2019), StrangeLittleGirl (20.11.2019), Varzor (22.11.2019), Աթեիստ (21.11.2019), Նաիրուհի (20.11.2019), Ներսես_AM (21.11.2019), Ուլուանա (21.11.2019), Տրիբուն (20.11.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Մդաաաա։ Փաստորեն, ֆիլմի վրա քրտնաջան աշխատանք կատարելը հիմա կոչվում ա փող լափել։ Ասեմ, իմանաս, ի հեճուկս քեզ ու մնացած ազգայնականների, էդ ֆիլմը ստեղծվելու էր պետական ֆինանսավորմամբ, թե առանց, ընդ որում՝ ֆիլմի գաղափարն էլ, նկարահանումներն էլ սկսվել էին պետական ֆինանսավորումից ու հեղափոխությունից շա՜տ առաջ։


Տո էդ «նախկինների՞ն» ով լավ ասեց, որ աչքներս եք մտցնում - իրանց մերն էլ ընդեղ, դրա համար էլ ս...ր արեցինք, այ քեզ բան։ Հիմի ի՞նչ պիտի կայնեն ասեն, նախկինները վատն էին, մենք էլ ե՞նք վատը։

Մասնագետի, դրսի մասնագետի կարծիք ե՞ք ուզում - խնդրեմ։


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*MANAHATA - НАС ОБМАНУЛИ.
Ликбез для налогоплательщика.

Обманули не меня, а вас!
Я то не плачу налогов...по религиозным соображениям. Вместо этого научился кататься в метрополитене Нью - Йорка, что не так уж и просто, в виду наличия множества линий.
Вот, как раз, отправляюсь в Южный Манхэттен, дабы созерцать на Статую Свободы - символизирующую американскую Грануш Акопян в красном декольте , которая в свою очередь символизирует Свободу на баррикадах, кисти Делакруа.
Нравиться мне Нью Йорк! Ничего не могу с собой поделать!
Часто начали возникать дурные мысли.
Вполне может быть, если испорченная Богема не соберет мозги в голову.
Рассмотрим проблему, на этот раз, не с высокой колокольни Церкви Семи Ран, что в царском городе Александраполь, а с Empire State Building, что в городе желтого дьявола, и куда взобрался Кинг - Конг, в эпоху массовых репрессий.
Кстати, московские, сталинские высотки, в количестве семи штук - банально украдены советскими архитекторами, по приказу Сталина - с Empire State Building.
Это прогрессирующая болезнь распространена на всех просторах постсоветских недоразумений: ненавидеть все западное, а потом, как обезьяны в цирке - копировать все западное. Даже чавкать поп корн, хлюпая кока - колой, научились - во время просмотра фильма "Страсти Христовы"
А теперь, по существу дела.
Когда Премьер - Министр Никол Пашинян сказал, что несколько серьезных, европейских стран принимают участие в производстве фильма "Мел", и Армения таки обязана подключиться к этому делу, хотя бы маленькой суммой - 20 миллионов драм, - ,то я подумал, что речь идет об игровом полном метре.
А оказывается, мы имеем дело с документальным фильмом - продолжительностью 28 минут.
*Поверьте, друзья мои, я прямо с экрана могу сделать аудит.
Даже трейлер посмотрел, и также могу сделать калькуляцию каждой смены - съемочного дня.
20 миллионов драм - почти 50 тысяч долларов - для документального фильма, снятого, в основном, на натуре и использованием обычных интервью в Гюмри - уже огромная сумма.
Но, по словам Премьера - это всего - лишь маленькая часть бюджета. Если исходить из того, что Армения - на государственном уровне - участвует с 10 - 20 процентами от общего бюджета, то выходит, что бюджет документального фильма продолжительностью 28 минут, без спецэффектов, 3D графики, и.т.д - 400 - 500 тысяч долларов?*

Это невозможно, друзья мои!
Любопытно также узнать, какие страны, а более конкретно, какие европейские кампании в этом задействованы?
Видно, что фильм снят в формате 4 - К.
Я тоже свой фильм снимаю в этом формате. Также, как и в этом фильме, съемочная группа и оборудование из Еревана.
Я в курсе. сколько стоит рабочая смена - 8 часов.
Даже если исходить из того, что есть и съемки в Нидерландах, что по трейлеру не видно, то, все равно, - это очень завышенный бюджет.
Надо также выяснить, это прямое финансирование из правительства, или из национального киноцентра, или из государственной студии документальных фильмов "Айк"?

Как работает коррупция в армянском кино?
Допустим, в документальном кино.
Эту коррупционную схему изобрел "классик" документального кино - художественный руководитель государственной студии документальных фильмов "Айк",к тому времени, еще и председатель союза кинематографистов - Рубен Кеворков ( Геворкянц)

Суть коррупционной схемы была в том, что частная продюсерская кампания не могла участвовать в слотах.
Это, как монополия Лфика на импорт сахара.
Ты обязан был представить заявку от имени государственной студии "Айк", а иначе, карманная государственная комиссия Рубена Кеворкова, загубила бы твой проект.
Лично мне, по поводу моего фильма "Последний город" - он предложил следующий вариант:
Я подписываюсь под 28 миллионов драм, но должен укладываться в 14 миллионов.
Но здесь есть одна загвоздка.
Он говорит, что у государства - у министерства культуры - возьмет 14 миллионов - ровно половину.
Как автор фильма этих денег я не увижу.
Он из этих 14 миллионов, определенную сумму в конверте возвращает министру культуры лично.
И так, с каждого проекта.
Остальные деньги уже на балансе государственной студии "Айк".
Я иду к нему со сметой фильма.
А он мне говорит:
- А зачем тебе деньги? Тебе нужна аппаратура? - я дам! Тебе нужна съемочная группа? - я предоставлю!

У него в штате сидят пачками голодные режиссеры, операторы, звукооператоры - с заплатой в 100 баксов.
То есть, возьми все это, и делай свое кино!
А как провести бухгалтерскую отчетность, и обналичить те деньги на счету, и положить в карман?

Оператор получает 100 баксов, а подписывает писульку, что получил 1000 баксов, плюс - НДС.
Теперь, возникает вопрос:
А почему говорит 28 миллионов, а не 14?
Он все государственные деньги оставляет себе, а потом привлекает частные инвестиции, намекая мэрам, губернаторам, бизнесменам, что у него прямой доступ к Дяде Нации, что соответствовало действительности.

А сам фильм ему уже не нужен.
На судьбу фильма ему наплевать. Ему важно вовремя дать откат, и предоставить бухгалтерскую отчетность.
Естественно, я отказался, и мы расстались врагами.
И эта схема работает десятилетиями.

Теперь, что касается тематики фильма, судя по трейлеру.
Все ожидаемо и предсказуемо.
Есть главный герой, у которого непривычная ситуация: он сменил пол.
И фильм строится на его душевных переживаниях.
А драматургический конфликт - полное неприятие общества.
И причем это показано в фильме ( в трейлере) очень пошло и убого.
Камера на улицах Еревана подходит именно к тем людям, которые главного героя готовы растерзать, расчленять, зарезать прямо на месте.
Сразу видно, что специально выбрана именно такая агрессивная часть населения, и на этом строится драматургический конфликт.
То есть, если кто - то скажет в камеру, что - это личная жизнь героя, и его право - распоряжаться своей жизнью, как он хочет - этого нет фильме.
Идея фильма - замученный герой в диком обществе.
А позиция Премьер Министра:
- Мы все - таки не дикие, раз про это снимаем фильм!

Глава государства этому фильму, который возьмет в Европе несколько призов, и пару раз покажут по телевизору, и - забудут - придает стратегическое, общенациональное значение.
А на самом деле он оправдывается перед Западом:
Герой фильма из - за диких армян вынужденно сбежал из Армении, но мы - не дикие, поскольку про это снимаем кино.

Такой подход - это уровень столичной, провинциальной журналистики: " Посмотрите, какие мы хорошие! Какие мы цивилизованные! Мы на государственном уровне снимаем фильм про трансгендера! Возьмите нас в отряд - в клуб цивилизованных стран!"

А фильм длится всего 28 минут. И пока европейский зритель разберется, где находится Армения? - фильм закончится.
Вы почему - то, друзья мои, наивно полагаете, что весь мир ночами не спит и ждет этого фильма.
Моих книг и фильмов - ждут! Но у меня другая ситуация.

Мягко говоря, как вчера в футбол сыграли, так и кино снимают.
И что характерно, драматургический конфликт напомнил мне порно - ералаш московского дурика - Сарика: "Землетрясение".
В фильме "Мел" дикий армянский народ не в состоянии понять милого героя.
В фильме "Землетрясение" пока белобрысый русский, советский спасатель спасал человеческие жизни, дикий армянский народ занимался мародерством.

Почему- то в обоих случаях драматургический конфликт строится именно на столкновении главного героя с "дикостью" армянского народа.
И все это на ваши деньги, друзья мои!
Причем было указано по поводу фильма "Мел"
Целевая аудитория - ЛГТБ.

Это может быть частным взглядом, но никак не государственной политикой.
Тем более, что сам по себе конфликт исчерпан: главный герой живет в другой стране, и ему ничего грозит.
Но, здесь возникает другая хитрость, которая по мнению Премьер - Министра переходит в политическую плоскость.
якобы, армянское общество было диким, довело человека до самоубийства,он еле сбежал из адской страны, а после победы Революции про него кино снимают.

Опять - таки, ну, возьмите нас в отряд!
А вы не подумали, что если снимите достойный фильм про Григора Нарекаци или Комитаса, то вас вознесут на Олимп человеческой цивилизации?
Просьба столичному нарциссу Вигену Чалдраняну - не обольщаться!
А Комитас не у каждого народа есть.
В Норвегии нет своего Комитаса, у Англии - тоже нет. В Испании нет Комитаса, и во многих других странах его нет.

Ошибка в том, что Премьер - Министр со своими бородатыми пельменями, не должен был позиционировать, что этот фильм - чуть ли не лицо страны.
Он мог сказать, что в этом фильме поднимается проблема, но никак не представляется страна.

И продолжительность фильма абсолютно нее имеет никакого значения.
Продолжительность фильма Артавазда Пелешяна "Мы" - 23 минуты. Но он в эти 23 минуты - без единого слова, диалога - поместил 3 тысяч истории армянского народа.
Измерил микронами, и весь мир с ума сошел!
Но с своей стране, он - безработный!
Правительство об этом в курсе?
Вы кого на кого меняете, друзья мои!

Один раз в Италии, на одном кинофестивале мне сказали:
"Вы - счастливый человек! Ваше фамилия заканчивается на ЯН, как и у Пелешяна!"
И я это должен это объяснить министру культуры?
Дали бы эти деньги на фильм Пелешяна "Человек разумный", и отношение к Армении было бы со всем другим.

О себе я не говорю!
Я свое место под солнцем везде найду!
Вот сижу дома, книгу пишу, света белого не вижу.

MANAHATA - нас обманули.
Это голландцы за табак и трубку отобрали у индейцев целый остров, и дали название - Манхэттен.

----------


## Chuk

Ա՜խ, արա, հիմա որ գյումրեցին ռուսերեն ա գրում՝ Նյու Յորքի մետրոյի մեջից, էդ արդեն դրսի մասնագե՞տ ա  :LOL: 

Տիպդ կտրվի, Մհեր ։ճ

----------

Varzor (22.11.2019), Աթեիստ (21.11.2019), Նաիրուհի (21.11.2019), Շինարար (21.11.2019)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Տո էդ «նախկինների՞ն» ով լավ ասեց, որ աչքներս եք մտցնում - իրանց մերն էլ ընդեղ, դրա համար էլ ս...ր արեցինք, այ քեզ բան։ Հիմի ի՞նչ պիտի կայնեն ասեն, նախկինները վատն էին, մենք էլ ե՞նք վատը։
> 
> Մասնագետի, դրսի մասնագետի կարծիք ե՞ք ուզում - խնդրեմ։


Էնքան օդից հորինած բան էր գրած, զոռով կեսը կարդացի։
Բայց, հա, շատ վստահելի աղբյուր էիր գտել, շնորհակալություն  :LOL: 

Միակ բանը, որ իմ համար նորություն էր, ֆիլմի տևողությունն էր։

Մենակ մի բան ասեմ։ Էս «խելացին» թրեյլերի հիման վրա պնդում ա, որ ֆիլմում ցուցադրվում են միայն Մելին «վառող» մարդիկ ու հասարակությունը։ Ասեմ, իմանաս, որ ակումբցիներն էլ կան էդ ֆիլմում նկարված, բայց ոչ թե քո նման մտածող, այլ իրան սիրող մարդիկ  :Wink:

----------

Cassiopeia (21.11.2019), Chuk (21.11.2019), Նաիրուհի (21.11.2019), Տրիբուն (21.11.2019)

----------


## ivy

Ինչի՞ են էդքան խոսում էդ ֆիլմի մասին ու էդ կարգի խորանալով՝ հլը նույնիսկ *չտեսած*: Դնում դիսերտացիաներ են գրում, բորբոքվում, իրար ուտում...
Մի բան էն չի մարդկության հետ:

----------

Cassiopeia (21.11.2019), Chuk (21.11.2019), Ruby Rue (22.11.2019), Varzor (22.11.2019), Աթեիստ (21.11.2019), Նաիրուհի (21.11.2019), Շինարար (21.11.2019), Ուլուանա (21.11.2019), Տրիբուն (21.11.2019)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ինչի՞ են էդքան խոսում էդ ֆիլմի մասին ու էդ կարգի խորանալով՝ հլը նույնիսկ *չտեսած*: Դնում դիսերտացիաներ են գրում, բորբոքվում, իրար ուտում...
> Մի բան էն չի մարդկության հետ:



Ինչ որ Noname մարդիկ դնում, եքա անալիզ են անում դեռ չհելած ֆիլմը, Լիոնն էլ տանջվում, գտնում ա դրանք ու բերում ստեղ։ Բա մի հատ չպատասխանե՞նք  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինչի՞ են էդքան խոսում էդ ֆիլմի մասին ու էդ կարգի խորանալով՝ հլը նույնիսկ *չտեսած*: Դնում դիսերտացիաներ են գրում, բորբոքվում, իրար ուտում...
> Մի բան էն չի մարդկության հետ:


Ես տեսել եմ (նախնական տարբերակը)  :Beee:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Էն դասական պահնա՝ վաաաայյյ, էս հայերն էս իիինննչչչ վայրենի են, վաայյյ, փոողղղ տվեեեքքք...
> 
> Բայց ես նաև չեմ հասկանում՝ սրա համար 20 միլիոն, ընդ որում դա դեռ գումարի մի մասն է՞։ Կներեք, էլի, ասեքն մի հեռախոսով կարելի էր էս վավերագրական 2 րոպեանոց զիբիլը նկարել, 20 միլիո՞նս որնա, դեռ մի բան էլ ավելը...


Լիոն, ես ուրիշ բան նկատի ունեի։ Ո՞վ փող տա։ Ու ինչի՞ ա ամեն ինչը փողի վերածվում։
Էն, ինչ թրեյլերը ներկայացրեց, ավելի շուտ հայ հասարակության մասին էր, քան մարզիկի։ Ես սա ասում եմ՝ ընդամենը թրեյլերից դատելով։ Ու դա տալիս ա թյուր պատկերացում հայ հասարակության մասին։
Վերջին ժամանակներս աշխարհում (սովորական մարդկանց մոտ) որոշակի հետաքրքրություն ա առաջացել Հայաստանի հանդեպ․ Հայաստանը բավական գովազդվում ա՝ ուղիղ կամ անուղղակի, մարդիկ ահագին հետաքրքրված են գալու-տեսնելու, իսկ էս ֆիլմը, դատելով թրեյլերից, Հայաստանը ներկայացնում ա էնպես, որ էդ ցանկությունը շատերի մոտ կկորի, ԼԳԲՏ ներկայացուցիչների մոտ՝ որ հաստատ։
Բայց սա արդյո՞ք ճիշտ պատկերն ա, թե հայ հասարակությունն ինչպես ա ԼԳԲՏ հարցին նայում։ Այո, կան մոլեռանդներ, կա պահպանողական լայն շերտ, բայց ահագին մեծ շերտ էլ կա, որ խնդիր չունի էդ հարցի հետ։ Մինչդեռ ներկայացվում ա միայն մոլեռանդների խումբը (թրեյլերում)։ Իսկ կա՞ն ֆիլմում մասեր, որտեղ փողոցում խոսեցնում են էն հասարակ քաղաքացիներին, որոնք խնդիր չունեն։ Չգիտեմ, ֆիլմը չենք նայել դեռ, բայց թրեյլերում միայն հակառակն էր ներկայացված, որտեղից էլ հասկանում ես, որ թիրախը հենց է՛դ հասարակության վերաբերմունքն ա, ոչ թե համակողմանի, օբյեկտիվ ներկայացում հայ հասարակության մասին։

Որպես հասարակության մի պատառիկ վերցրու թեկուզ էս մեր պուճուր ֆորումը, որտեղ հատուկ ընտրովի հայացքներով մարդիկ չեն ընդգրկված, բոլորս էլ լավ տարբեր ենք ու բազմակարծիք, բայց էստեղ, օրինակ, քանի՞սն են ԼԳԲՏ մոլեռանդ ատողներ (էն խմբի մեջ, որ թրեյլերը ներկայացնում ա որպես "հայ հասարակություն" կամ "հասարակական կարծիք")․ չկան էդպիսիք կամ եթե կան էլ լատենտ, հաստատ մեծամասնություն չեն։  

Ու ի՞նչ ա ստացվում․ զամբյուղով մրգի մեջ, եթե լինում են մի քանի փչացած մրգեր, ներկայացնում են, թե ամբողջ զամբյուղը բանի պետք չի, սաղ փչացած ա։ 
Սա դեռ միայն հայ հասարակությունը խեղաթյուրված ներկայացնելու մասով՝ թրեյլերում, իսկ եթե ֆիլմում այլ կարծիքով քաղաքացիներ էլ կային, դրանք էլ պիտի մի ձևով ընդգրկվեին, որ բալանսը պահպանվեր։ Իսկ էսպես նայում ես ու սահմռկում․ վառե՛լ, ջնջե՛լ, ոչնչացնե՛լ դրանց, էս հողի վրա ոտք չպիտի դնեն։ Ո՞նց ա տպավորվելու շարքային պորտուգալացին՝ թրեյլերը նայելով, ըստ քեզ։ Կարող ա ֆիլմը նայելու ցանկությունն իսպառ վերանա ու մեկընդմիշտ խաչ քաշի Հայաստանի վրա։ 

Իսկ ի՞նչ օգուտ ա լինելու էս ամեն ինչից ֆիլմի հերոսին՝ Մելին։ Արթնացնելու ու բորբոքելու ա հասարակության էդ մոլերանդ մասի վերաբերմունքը նրա հանդեպ, ու շատ դժվար ա իրեն լինելու տանել էդ ամենը։
Ես չգիտեմ, գուցե մի ուրիշ առումով ա ֆիլմն օգտակար լիրեն, բայց էն, ինչ ֆիլմի թրեյլերը ներկայացրեց, լավագույն պատմությունը չէր, ըստ իս, Մելի մասին։ Մնում ա հուսալ, որ ընդամենը թրեյլերն էր անհաջող ներկայացնում բուն ֆիլմը, ու որ ֆիլմն ուրիշ բանի մասին է։

----------

Lion (21.11.2019), Գաղթական (21.11.2019)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> ։
> 
> Որպես հասարակության մի պատառիկ վերցրու թեկուզ էս մեր պուճուր ֆորումը, որտեղ հատուկ ընտրովի հայացքներով մարդիկ չեն ընդգրկված, բոլորս էլ լավ տարբեր ենք ու բազմակարծիք, բայց էստեղ, օրինակ, քանի՞սն են ԼԳԲՏ մոլեռանդ ատողներ (էն խմբի մեջ, որ թրեյլերը ներկայացնում ա որպես "հայ հասարակություն" կամ "հասարակական կարծիք")․ չկան էդպիսիք կամ եթե կան էլ լատենտ, հաստատ մեծամասնություն չեն։


Իյա, իրո՞ք։ Երկու րոպե տևած որոնումից նմուշներ։

https://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/...B4%D5%AB%D5%AF

https://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/...B4%D5%A1%D5%9E

https://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/...A1%D5%B6%D5%A8


Հ․Գ․ Մեջբերված գրառումների/թեմաների հեղինակները գիտեն, որ իրենց դեմ անձնապես ոչինչ չունեմ ։Ճ ուղղակի նմուշ եմ ներկայացնում, որ անգամ Ակուբում, որտեղ ի սկզբանե էլ հայաստանյան համեմատաբար կիրթ ու  լայնախոհ մարդիկ են եղել հիմնականում, ԼԳԲՏ թեմաներով միշտ տուրուդմփոցներ են եղել։ Էս մարդկանց մեծ մասից ցանկություն ու տարիներ են պահանջվել իրենց հայացքները փոխելու համար, իսկ միջին վիճակագրական հայ մարդու հետ երբ էդ մասին խոսում ես, հաճախ հանդիպող արգումենտ ա «Հա, ախպեր, ես անկիրթ եմ ու եթե պտի տենց կրթվեմ, ինձ սենց էլ ա լավ»։

Ու պետք չի փեշերը փռել մի հասարակության վրա, հատկապես, երբ էնտեղ չես ապրում, չունես նշված խնդիրը, համապատասխան վերաբերմունքին էլ չես առնչվել։ 

Հ․Հ․Գ․ Հայաստանցիները դեռ իրենցից մի փոքր մուգ տուրիստին են փողոցում մատով ցույց տալիս, իսկ ավտոստոպով ճամփորդելը մենակ աղջկա համար գրեթե հավասար ա բռնաբարման համաձայնություն տալուն։ Իրոք տենց շա՞տ ա փոխվել Հայաստանը հեղափոխությունից հետո, որ ցավ եք ապրում մի քանի պոտենցիալ տուրիստի մտափոխվելուց։ Էդ տուրիստների մեծ մասը գալուց հետո ա փոշմանելու։

----------

Cassiopeia (21.11.2019), Freeman (21.11.2019), StrangeLittleGirl (21.11.2019), Շինարար (21.11.2019)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Իյա, իրո՞ք։ Երկու րոպե տևած որոնումից նմուշներ։
> 
> https://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/...B4%D5%AB%D5%AF
> 
> https://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/...B4%D5%A1%D5%9E
> 
> https://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/...A1%D5%B6%D5%A8
> 
> 
> ...


Նաիրուհի ջան, կարծես լավ չբացատրեցի գրառմանս իմաստը։ Իհարկե կան տարբեր վերաբերմունքներ, բայց կոնկրետ ֆիլմի թրեյլերի ներկայացրած ամբոխի մոլերանդության դրսևորում ես էստեղ էս ֆորումում չեմ հանդիպել։ Ու մարդկանց իրավունքն է ունենալ տարբեր վերաբերմունք, քանի դեռ էդ վերաբերմունքով օրինական հիմքով վնաս չեն հասցնում որևէ մեկին։ 

Բայց գրառումս այլ բանի մասին էր։ Այն մասին էր, որ թրեյլերից տպավորությունն այն է, որ ավելի շատ ֆիլմը հայ հասարակության անհանդուրժողականության մասին է, ու դրանով ֆիլմը բնորոշում է տալիս հայ հասարակությանը առհասարակ, որպես բնույթ, մինչդեռ ես այդպես չեմ կարծում․ հայ հասարակությունը, ինչպես բոլոր հասարակությունները բազմաշերտ է, ու ԼԳԲՏ հարցի հանդեպ վերաբերմունք էլ, ինչպես յուրաքանչյուր այլ երկրի հասարակությունում, տարբեր է տարբեր մարդկանց մոտ։ ԼԳԲՏ-ն խտրականության ու ոչ գրկաբաց վերաբերմունքի ամեն մի երկրում էլ արժանանում է, հենց նույն առաջատար Եվրոպայում էլ։ Հիշենք, օրինակ, մեր @Adam-ի գրառումը, որ Ֆրանսիայում էլ նախընտրելի ա թաքցնել, որովհետև ոչ բոլորն էլ ընդունում ու հանգիստ վերաբերվում։ 
Իսկ էս ֆիլմը (նորից՝ դատելով թրեյլերից) ավելի շուտ հայ հասարակության անհանդուրժող շերտի շեշտադրմամբ էր, ու դա թյուր պատկեր ա ստեղծում հայ հասարակության մասին առհասարակ։ 




> *Հայաստանցիները* դեռ իրենցից մի փոքր մուգ տուրիստին են փողոցում մատով ցույց տալիս, իսկ ավտոստոպով ճամփորդելը մենակ աղջկա համար գրեթե հավասար ա բռնաբարման համաձայնություն տալուն։


Այ տես, գրում ես՝ *հայաստանցիները*, կարծես կամայական հայաստանցի ամենայն հավանականությամբ մատով է ցույց տալու կամ բռնաբարման մտադրություն է ունենալու ավտոստոպով աղջիկ վերցնելու դեպքում։ Դրան ամենևին համաձայն չեմ։ 
  @One_Way_Ticket-ը վերջերս մի անմեղ քոմենթ արեց, որ Անգլիայի ինչ-որ շրջանում կանանց ընդհանուր պալիտրան հիմնականում տգեղ է, մեղադրեցին սնոբիզմի, անճաշակության թե ոչ տոլերանտության մեջ, իսկ էստեղ դու ասում ես _հայաստանցիներն_ էսպիսին են՝ առանց տարբերակելու, էն դեպքում երբ որ ֆորումը կարդում են բազմաթիվ հայաստանցիներ։ Հուսով եմ՝ պարզապես բորբոքված ես։

----------

Lion (21.11.2019), Varzor (22.11.2019)

----------


## Շինարար

> Նաիրուհի ջան, կարծես լավ չբացատրեցի գրառմանս իմաստը։ Իհարկե կան տարբեր վերաբերմունքներ, բայց կոնկրետ ֆիլմի թրեյլերի ներկայացրած ամբոխի մոլերանդության դրսևորում ես էստեղ էս ֆորումում չեմ հանդիպել։ Ու մարդկանց իրավունքն է ունենալ տարբեր վերաբերմունք, քանի դեռ էդ վերաբերմունքով օրինական հիմքով վնաս չեն հասցնում որևէ մեկին։ 
> 
> Բայց գրառումս այլ բանի մասին էր։ Այն մասին էր, որ թրեյլերից տպավորությունն այն է, որ ավելի շատ ֆիլմը հայ հասարակության անհանդուրժողականության մասին է, ու դրանով ֆիլմը բնորոշում է տալիս հայ հասարակությանը առհասարակ, որպես բնույթ, մինչդեռ ես այդպես չեմ կարծում․ հայ հասարակությունը, ինչպես բոլոր հասարակությունները բազմաշերտ է, ու ԼԳԲՏ հարցի հանդեպ վերաբերմունք էլ, ինչպես յուրաքանչյուր այլ երկրի հասարակությունում, տարբեր է տարբեր մարդկանց մոտ։ ԼԳԲՏ-ն խտրականության ու ոչ գրկաբաց վերաբերմունքի ամեն մի երկրում էլ արժանանում է, հենց նույն առաջատար Եվրոպայում էլ։ Հիշենք, օրինակ, մեր @Adam-ի գրառումը, որ Ֆրանսիայում էլ նախընտրելի ա թաքցնել, որովհետև ոչ բոլորն էլ ընդունում ու հանգիստ վերաբերվում։ 
> Իսկ էս ֆիլմը (նորից՝ դատելով թրեյլերից) ավելի շուտ հայ հասարակության անհանդուրժող շերտի շեշտադրմամբ էր, ու դա թյուր պատկեր ա ստեղծում հայ հասարակության մասին առհասարակ։ 
> 
> 
> 
> Այ տես, գրում ես՝ *հայաստանցիները*, կարծես կամայական հայաստանցի ամենայն հավանականությամբ մատով է ցույց տալու կամ բռնաբարման մտադրություն է ունենալու ավտոստոպով աղջիկ վերցնելու դեպքում։ Դրան ամենևին համաձայն չեմ։ 
>   @One_Way_Ticket-ը վերջերս մի անմեղ քոմենթ արեց, որ Անգլիայի ինչ-որ շրջանում կանանց ընդհանուր պալիտրան հիմնականում տգեղ է, մեղադրեցին սնոբիզմի, անճաշակության թե ոչ տոլերանտության մեջ, իսկ էստեղ դու ասում ես _հայաստանցիներն_ էսպիսին են՝ առանց տարբերակելու, էն դեպքում երբ որ ֆորումը կարդում են բազմաթիվ հայաստանցիներ։ Հուսով եմ՝ պարզապես բորբոքված ես։


Թիքիթի գրառումը էս թեմայի հետ չգիտեմ ինչ կապ ունի, բայց իմ արձագանքը մեղադրանք չէր, իմ տպավորությունն ա ու նենց չի որ չարությամբ եմ ասել: Փաբում նստած դեմ հանդիման զրույց լիներ ասեի վստահ եմ բոլորն էլ կժպտային կամ կծիծաղային:

Լրիվ անհամեմատելի բաներ ես համեմատում:

----------

Բարեկամ (21.11.2019)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Թիքիթի գրառումը էս թեմայի հետ չգիտեմ ինչ կապ ունի, բայց իմ արձագանքը մեղադրանք չէր, իմ տպավորությունն ա ու նենց չի որ չարությամբ եմ ասել: Փաբում նստած դեմ հանդիման զրույց լիներ ասեին վստահ եմ բոլորն էլ կժպտային կամ կծիծաղային:
> 
> Լրիվ անհամեմատելի բաներ ես համեմատում:


Համեմատությունը ընդհանրացումների առումով էր, որ մի դեպքում անթույլատրելի ա, մյուս դեպքում՝ նորմալ ա դիտվում։

----------


## Quyr Qery

Օրինակ ես դեմ եմ էս ֆիլմին ու չեմ նայելու, որովհետև ահավոր անարդար էր իմ հանդեպ, ես ոչ մի տեղ չկամ ֆիլմում, մինչդեռ մենք միասին էինք ապրում:  :Cray:

----------

Cassiopeia (21.11.2019), Աթեիստ (21.11.2019), Նաիրուհի (21.11.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Համեմատությունը ընդհանրացումների առումով էր, որ մի դեպքում անթույլատրելի ա, մյուս դեպքում՝ նորմալ ա դիտվում։


Բարեկամի հետ սկզբունքորեն համաձայն եմ, ֆիլմը, դատելով թրեյլերից, նաև միակողմանի է։ Ահա ևս մեկ կարծիք -


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*После просмотра трейлера приходишь к выводу, что фильм скорее всего получится антиармянский, поскольку население Армении показано однобоко, в виде толпы дремучих дикарей, среди которых цивилизованному человеку жить нельзя. И на эту дешевую пропаганду против Армении правительство еще и выделяет деньги.

*Vahagn Maloyan*

----------

Varzor (22.11.2019), Բարեկամ (21.11.2019)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Սիրելի ազգ իմ, իսկ ինչո՞ւ չեք ուզում ընդունել, որ կոնկրետ էս մարդու դեպքում իրոք Հայաստանն իր հասարակությամբ ու կառույցներով կոնկրետ կյանքը կերել ա։ Դուք ապրե՞լ եք իր տեղում։ Դուք գիտե՞ք իր կյանքը։ Հո թրեյլերը (ոչ պաշտոնական ու գողացված, ի դեպ, ոչ ոք որևէ մեկին իրավունք չի տվել դա տարածելու) չկա՞ր մի ամիս առաջ։ Ոչ ոք չգիտեր՝ ֆիլմն ինչի մասին ա, բայց մենակ էդ մարդու անձի պատճառով հայ հասարակությունը փոթորկվում էր։ 

Թե՞ դրանք հայերը չէին, այլ «հայանման թուրքերը», որ գազազած ոհմակի նման ատամները սրած սպասում էին, որ մեկը քսի տա։

----------

Cassiopeia (22.11.2019), Chuk (21.11.2019), Freeman (21.11.2019), Quyr Qery (22.11.2019), Ruby Rue (22.11.2019), StrangeLittleGirl (21.11.2019), VisTolog (22.11.2019), Աթեիստ (21.11.2019), Ծլնգ (21.11.2019), Շինարար (21.11.2019), Տրիբուն (21.11.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Սիրելի ազգ իմ, իսկ ինչո՞ւ չեք ուզում ընդունել, որ կոնկրետ էս մարդու դեպքում իրոք Հայաստանն իր հասարակությամբ ու կառույցներով կոնկրետ կյանքը կերել ա։ Դուք ապրե՞լ եք իր տեղում։ Դուք գիտե՞ք իր կյանքը։ Հո թրեյլերը (ոչ պաշտոնական ու գողացված, ի դեպ, ոչ ոք որևէ մեկին իրավունք չի տվել դա տարածելու) չկա՞ր մի ամիս առաջ։ Ոչ ոք չգիտեր՝ ֆիլմն ինչի մասին ա, բայց մենակ էդ մարդու անձի պատճառով հայ հասարակությունը փոթորկվում էր։ 
> 
> Թե՞ դրանք հայերը չէին, այլ «հայանման թուրքերը», որ գազազած ոհմակի նման ատամները սրած սպասում էին, որ մեկը քսի տա։


Հայ հասարակությանը մի բառով կարելի ա բնութագրել - մազալու։ 

Ուրեմն մինչև թրեյլերը տեսնելը, մի մենք ադաթավոր ազգ ենք, մի ԼԳԲՏ-ն տրանսգենդերը դեմ է մեր պատմությանը, եկեղեցուն, արժեքներին, ավանդական ընտանիքին, մենք պատմության մեջ ոչ մի ԼԳԲՏ չենք ունեցել, հենա մի քանի հոգի էին, բարով խերով գնացել են Հոլանդիա։ 

Հենց թրեյլերը դուրս եկավ․ արա էս ի՞նչ եք ցույց տալիս, յանի մենք հետամնաց ենք, տուրիստներին հուշտ եք անում։ Մենք աշխարհի ամենաժամանակակից ազգն ենք, Հոլանդիան ու՞ր էր, որ մենք մարդու իրավունքների էինք պաշտպանում․ Պապ թագավորը գեյ էր, Քուչակը գեյ էր, մենք ամեն հայաթում ԼԳԲՏ դրոշ ունենք, ու վաբշե սաղս տրանսգենդեր ենք, հենա մեր հազարավոր հղի տղամարդկանց նայեք։

----------

Cassiopeia (22.11.2019), Chuk (21.11.2019), Freeman (21.11.2019), ivy (21.11.2019), Quyr Qery (22.11.2019), Ruby Rue (22.11.2019), StrangeLittleGirl (21.11.2019), Varzor (22.11.2019), Աթեիստ (21.11.2019), Բարեկամ (22.11.2019), Ծլնգ (21.11.2019), Նաիրուհի (21.11.2019), Ներսես_AM (21.11.2019), Շինարար (21.11.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Սիրելի ազգ իմ, իսկ ինչո՞ւ չեք ուզում ընդունել, որ կոնկրետ էս մարդու դեպքում իրոք Հայաստանն իր հասարակությամբ ու կառույցներով կոնկրետ կյանքը կերել ա։ Դուք ապրե՞լ եք իր տեղում։ Դուք գիտե՞ք իր կյանքը։ Հո թրեյլերը (ոչ պաշտոնական ու գողացված, ի դեպ, ոչ ոք որևէ մեկին իրավունք չի տվել դա տարածելու) չկա՞ր մի ամիս առաջ։ Ոչ ոք չգիտեր՝ ֆիլմն ինչի մասին ա, բայց մենակ էդ մարդու անձի պատճառով հայ հասարակությունը փոթորկվում էր։ 
> 
> Թե՞ դրանք հայերը չէին, այլ «հայանման թուրքերը», որ գազազած ոհմակի նման ատամները սրած սպասում էին, որ մեկը քսի տա։


Մելի մասին իր սպորտային նվաճումներից բացի ոչինչ չգիտեի, մինչև Աթեիստը «Լսիր ինձ» ֆիլմին հղում չէր դրել ակումբում։ Մի շնչով նայեցի ֆիլմը, ու դեռ էն ժամանակ էի ուզում գրել, որ բոլոր կերպարներն էլ լավն էին, իսկ Մելը մի պայծառ լույսի կտոր ա, բայց այն ժամանակ անձնավորված գրառումներս պիտի Ադամի մասին լինեին։ Ուրիշ բաների հետ մեկտեղ, մի կարևոր բան ա ասում Մելը, որ չի հավատում, թե մարդ կարող ա ատող լինել ուրիշ մարդու նկատմամբ, ու որ իր տեսածով շատերը առանձին-առանձին ատելություն չունեն, ու նույնիսկ բարյացակամ են տրամդրված ԼԳԲՏ անձանց նկատմամբ, բայց որ իրար հետ հավաքվում են, սկսում են «դրանց վառել»։ Ապշած էի, որ իր նկատմամբ այդքան անձնավորված ատելություն տեսած մարդը կարող է այդքան ադեկվատ խոսի ուրիշների նկատմամբ, ու նույնիսկ իրեն հրապարակային ատողների արարքի մեջ տեսնել հիմնականում ամբոխային գործոնով պայմանավորված վարք։ Մինչ այս վերջին քննարկումները չգիտեի, որ իրեն ակումբում ճանաչում են, բայց հիմա բարի նախանձով եմ լցված, որ այսպիսի լույսի կտոր մարդու ընկերության շռայլությանն արժանացած մարդիկ կան այստեղ։  :Smile: 

Իսկ թրեյլերի մասով․․․ թեկուզ ամբողջ ֆիլմում հայ ազգը ներկայացված լինի որպես ատելությամբ տոգորված ամբոխ, դա ֆիլմի հեղինակի կողմից որպես դրամատիկ հնարքի օգտագործումից բացի ուրիշ բան տեսնելը ցնորք ա․ ախր եթե ֆիլմը Մելի մասին է, ապա իր այդ հասարակության հետ փոխհարաբերությունները վիզուալ կարելի է և մի քանի «վառողների» ատելության խոստովանությամբ էլ ներկայացնել․․․ ի վերջո հո ֆիլմը հայաստանի խաղաղության աղավնիների մասին չի, այլ կոնկրետ անձի կենսական ճանապարհի։ Ու նույնիկ թրեյլերում էլ ընդգրկված են իրեն սիրող մարդիկ, խի դրանք հա՞յ չեն, այ քեզ բան․․․ իսկ ամբոխը հա էլ մնում ա ամբոխ։

----------

Cassiopeia (22.11.2019), Chuk (21.11.2019), Freeman (21.11.2019), ivy (21.11.2019), Quyr Qery (22.11.2019), Ruby Rue (22.11.2019), Sagittarius (21.11.2019), StrangeLittleGirl (21.11.2019), Աթեիստ (21.11.2019), Նաիրուհի (21.11.2019), Շինարար (21.11.2019), Ուլուանա (21.11.2019), Տրիբուն (21.11.2019)

----------


## Lion

> թեկուզ ամբողջ ֆիլմում հայ ազգը ներկայացված լինի որպես ատելությամբ տոգորված ամբոխ, դա ֆիլմի հեղինակի կողմից որպես դրամատիկ հնարքի օգտագործումից բացի ուրիշ բան տեսնելը ցնորք ա


Ցնորքն էնա, ապեր, որ հայ ազգը փող տա, որ իրեն ներկայացնեն որպես ատելությամբ տոգորված ամբոխ...

----------


## Արամ

> Ցնորքն էնա, ապեր, որ հայ ազգը փող տա, որ իրեն ներկայացնեն որպես ատելությամբ տոգորված ամբոխ...


Եթե իրականությունը տենց ա, խի չէ որ?  :Smile:

----------

VisTolog (22.11.2019)

----------


## Chuk

> Ցնորքն էնա, ապեր, որ հայ ազգը փող տա, որ իրեն ներկայացնեն որպես ատելությամբ տոգորված ամբոխ...


Սաղ ազգով մարդա 14 դրամ հավաքել ենք էդ կարևոր արձանագրման համար, ի՞նչ վատ ա որ ))

----------


## Lion

> Եթե իրականությունը տենց ա, խի չէ որ?


Ատելությունը որոշ մարդկանց մոտ ծնվում է այն բանից հետո, երբ մարդիկ սկսում են կասկածել, որ այդ արժեքները կարող են քարոզվել։ Իսկ ընդհանրապես, զգալի թիվ են կազմում և չեզոք, և դրական վերաբերվողները, իսկ ֆիլմում ներկայացված են, ոնց հասկացա, միայն ատողները - օբյեկտիվ չէ։

----------


## Chuk

> Ատելությունը որոշ մարդկանց մոտ ծնվում է այն բանից հետո, երբ մարդիկ սկսում են կասկածել, որ այդ արժեքները կարող են քարոզվել։ Իսկ ընդհանրապես, զգալի թիվ են կազմում և չեզոք, և դրական վերաբերվողները, իսկ ֆիլմում ներկայացված են, ոնց հասկացա, միայն ատողները - օբյեկտիվ չէ։


Մհեր, ախր հենց էս թեմայում մարդիկ, մասնավորապես Աթեիստը գրել էր, որ կինոյում նաև դրական խոսողներ կան, մասնավորապես հենց ակումբցիներ ։ճ

----------

Cassiopeia (22.11.2019), Աթեիստ (21.11.2019)

----------


## Lion

Դե տեսնենք...

Թռեյլերը շատ վատ տպավորություն թողեց, մասնավորապես նաև այդ մասով...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մհեր, ախր հենց էս թեմայում մարդիկ, մասնավորապես Աթեիստը գրել էր, որ կինոյում նաև դրական խոսողներ կան, մասնավորապես հենց ակումբցիներ ։ճ


Ապեր, հեսա դու տես էտ խոսողները ինչ մի նվաստացումներին են ենթարկվելու  :LOL:  Դրական խոսան՝ կասեն ԼԳԲՏ քարոզ են անում, բասական խոսան՝ կասեն մեզ ներկայացնում են որպես ատելությամբ տոգորված ամբոխ։ 

Վոբշեմ, էս կյանքով մեկ չբավարարվածներին ոչ մի ձևի չես կարա բավարարես։ Մնում ա, որ իրանք իրանցով մտավոր մաստուրբացիայով զբաղվեն, որն էլ ակտիվորեն անում են։

----------

Freeman (22.11.2019), Quyr Qery (23.11.2019), VisTolog (22.11.2019)

----------


## Elmo

> Դե տեսնենք...
> 
> Թռեյլերը շատ վատ տպավորություն թողեց, մասնավորապես նաև այդ մասով...


Բայց էդ իսկական թրեյլեը չէր ոչի՞նչ։

----------

Quyr Qery (22.11.2019)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Հայ հասարակությանը մի բառով կարելի ա բնութագրել - մազալու։ 
> 
> Ուրեմն մինչև թրեյլերը տեսնելը, մի մենք ադաթավոր ազգ ենք, մի ԼԳԲՏ-ն տրանսգենդերը դեմ է մեր պատմությանը, եկեղեցուն, արժեքներին, ավանդական ընտանիքին, մենք պատմության մեջ ոչ մի ԼԳԲՏ չենք ունեցել, հենա մի քանի հոգի էին, բարով խերով գնացել են Հոլանդիա։ 
> 
> Հենց թրեյլերը դուրս եկավ․ արա էս ի՞նչ եք ցույց տալիս, յանի մենք հետամնաց ենք, տուրիստներին հուշտ եք անում։ Մենք աշխարհի ամենաժամանակակից ազգն ենք, Հոլանդիան ու՞ր էր, որ մենք մարդու իրավունքների էինք պաշտպանում․ Պապ թագավորը գեյ էր, Քուչակը գեյ էր, մենք ամեն հայաթում ԼԳԲՏ դրոշ ունենք, ու վաբշե սաղս տրանսգենդեր ենք, հենա մեր հազարավոր հղի տղամարդկանց նայեք։


Չարենցին մոռացար։ Թեև, ասում են, ինքը պեդոֆիլ էր  :Think:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ուրեմն, էս Արայիկ Հարությունյանի հրաժարականի պահանջը որ սկսվեց, մտածում էի, արա, մենք մարդ չենք դառնա էլի։ Ուրեմն, դրսում 21-րդ դարնա, արհետսական բանականություն, 5G, թռնենք Մարս, կանաչ էներգիա, նանոտեխնոլոգիաներ ․․․․ իսկ մեզ մոտ, մեղա-մեղա, դեռ կան երիտ ՀՀԿ-ականներ, ու բոլոր մեղքերիս նույնիսկ երիտ դաշնակներ, որոնք Հայաստանում, 99% հայերի մեջ, տառապում են հայապահպանման դարդով ու մատաղ սերնդին փրկում են սատանիստ ԼԳԲՏ-ներից՝ աղոթքով ու հայոց պատմության հավիտյանս դասավանդումով՝ դպրոցից մինչև թոշակի անցնելը։

Բայց հետո, սենց հետևանքներին ու արդյունքներին ես նայում էս ամեն ինչի, ու տեսնում ես, որ խավարամիտները ռեալ կարացան հավաքեն մի ֆակուլտետ՝ անհայտ մոտիվացիայով, քսան դաշնակ ջահել՝ քարկապ ընկած հայրենասիրական բառաչով, բայց հայրենասիրությունից պարսեկներով հեռու, հինգ ՀՀԿ-ական, որոնք ինչ-որ չամադաններով պահանջեցին ԱԳՆ հրաժարականը, քանի որ Հայոց ողջ պատմության լեկցիան BBC-ի 20 րոպեանոց եթերում չէր հասցրել փոխանցել հայոց պատմությունով տառապող միջազգային հանրությանը։ Սրան գումարած միշիկաքոչարյանական ԶԼՄ-ներով տարածվող ոռնոցը, բա հեսա Արայիկը հրաժարական ա տալիս ազգային ազատագրական ճնշման ներքո, ու իրական քրիստոնյաների աղոթքով հասնում ենք արտահերթ ընտրությունների։

Ու սենց, սրանք իրանց հոտով կռքաշ հասան մինչև չորս հոգու նստացույցի ավարտը՝ անխոնջ պայքարը շարունակելու խոստումով։

Ու էտ ժամանակ մտածում ես, որ չէ, մենք իմաստուն ժողովուրդ ենք, մեզ էս սրիկաները չեն կարա ոչ խաբեն, ոչ էլ հունից հանեն։ Թող իրանք իրանցով բառաչեն էնքան, մինչև բնական օրենքի ուժով մեյդանից լրիվ դուրս կգան։

----------

Cassiopeia (25.11.2019), Chuk (23.11.2019), Elmo (24.11.2019), Անվերնագիր (23.11.2019), Շինարար (24.11.2019)

----------


## Chuk

Մի քանի օր առաջ մի հատ ռեպորտաժ աչքովս ընկավ. լրագրողը փողոցում տարբեր մարդկանց կանգնացնում ու Մելի մասին կինո նկարել-չնկարելու մասին հարց էր տալիս։ Ափսոս չֆիքսեցի վիդեոն, բայց պռոմիշիկյան լրատվականներից էր։

Ու խոսողների հալալ կեսը ադեկվատ էր ընդունում, նորմալ համարում կինոն, անգամ հստակ աջակցողներ կային։ Իհարկե կային նաև վառել ուզողներ։

Բայց ես վստահ կարող եմ ասել, որ 10 տարի առաջ տենց ռեպորտաժ չէինք տեսնի։։Եթե նույնիսկ նորմալ կամ դրակամ համարեին, էկրանից ռիսկ չէին անի էդ բարձրաձայնել։

Նենց որ հասարակությունում ահագին դրական դինամիկա կա։

----------

Varzor (23.11.2019), Աթեիստ (23.11.2019), Շինարար (23.11.2019), Ուլուանա (24.11.2019), Տրիբուն (23.11.2019)

----------


## Շինարար

> Մի քանի օր առաջ մի հատ ռեպորտաժ աչքովս ընկավ. լրագրողը փողոցում տարբեր մարդկանց կանգնացնում ու Մելի մասին կինո նկարել-չնկարելու մասին հարց էր տալիս։ Ափսոս չֆիքսեցի վիդեոն, բայց պռոմիշիկյան լրատվականներից էր։
> 
> Ու խոսողների հալալ կեսը ադեկվատ էր ընդունում, նորմալ համարում կինոն, անգամ հստակ աջակցողներ կային։ Իհարկե կային նաև վառել ուզողներ։
> 
> Բայց ես վստահ կարող եմ ասել, որ 10 տարի առաջ տենց ռեպորտաժ չէինք տեսնի։։Եթե նույնիսկ նորմալ կամ դրակամ համարեին, էկրանից ռիսկ չէին անի էդ բարձրաձայնել։
> 
> Նենց որ հասարակությունում ահագին դրական դինամիկա կա։


Ինձ թվում ա մեզանից հաջորդ սերնդի հոգեբանությունը ավելի ազատ ա:

----------

Varzor (23.11.2019), Աթեիստ (23.11.2019)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Մի քանի օր առաջ մի հատ ռեպորտաժ աչքովս ընկավ. լրագրողը փողոցում տարբեր մարդկանց կանգնացնում ու Մելի մասին կինո նկարել-չնկարելու մասին հարց էր տալիս։ Ափսոս չֆիքսեցի վիդեոն, բայց պռոմիշիկյան լրատվականներից էր։
> 
> Ու խոսողների հալալ կեսը ադեկվատ էր ընդունում, նորմալ համարում կինոն, անգամ հստակ աջակցողներ կային։ Իհարկե կային նաև վառել ուզողներ։
> 
> Բայց ես վստահ կարող եմ ասել, որ 10 տարի առաջ տենց ռեպորտաժ չէինք տեսնի։։Եթե նույնիսկ նորմալ կամ դրակամ համարեին, էկրանից ռիսկ չէին անի էդ բարձրաձայնել։
> 
> Նենց որ հասարակությունում ահագին դրական դինամիկա կա։


Դե հենց դա եմ ասում։ Բայց ֆիլմերում կամ հենց թեկուզ էդ ռեպորտաժում էդ հասարակական կարծիքը դնում ու ֆիլտրում են ոնց տվյալ դեպքում պետք ա։

----------

Lion (24.11.2019)

----------


## Chuk

> Դե հենց դա եմ ասում։ Բայց ֆիլմերում կամ հենց թեկուզ էդ ռեպորտաժում էդ հասարակական կարծիքը դնում ու ֆիլտրում են ոնց տվյալ դեպքում պետք ա։


Բարեկամ ջան, մենք դեռ էդ ֆիլմը չենք տեսել, որ իմանանք ֆիլտրած ա, թե չէ: Թրեյլերը գողացված մատերիալ ա: Էդ մասին արդեն գիտենք:

Կինոն նայելուց հետո կտեսնենք, թե ինչքանով ա ֆիլտրած:

Բայց, արի ֆիքսենք նաև, որ էդ մարդկանց մեր մեջ ապրելը հեշտ չի: Որտև կա շատ մեծ զանգված, ով պատրաստ ա «վառել իրանց»: 

Ու մենք դեռ էլի ճանապարհ ունենք անցնելու, որ տոլերանտ դառնանք:

Շատ պրիմիտիվ օրինակ բերեմ. ես ահագին մարդկանց, պայմանական ասած «ոչ ավանդական կողմնորոշման» մասին գիտեմ, որտև ինձ ճանաչելով հասկացել են, որ կարող են իրենց գաղտնիքն ինձ խոստովանեն: Բայց նույն շրջապատում, որտեղից իրանց գիտեմ, իրանք էդ մասին չեն բարձրաձայնի, որտև էդ շրջապատում իրանց «վառողներ» կլինեն:

----------

Freeman (24.11.2019)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Բարեկամ ջան, մենք դեռ էդ ֆիլմը չենք տեսել, որ իմանանք ֆիլտրած ա, թե չէ: Թրեյլերը գողացված մատերիալ ա: Էդ մասին արդեն գիտենք:
> 
> Կինոն նայելուց հետո կտեսնենք, թե ինչքանով ա ֆիլտրած:
> 
> Բայց, արի ֆիքսենք նաև, որ էդ մարդկանց մեր մեջ ապրելը հեշտ չի: Որտև կա շատ մեծ զանգված, ով պատրաստ ա «վառել իրանց»: 
> 
> Ու մենք դեռ էլի ճանապարհ ունենք անցնելու, որ տոլերանտ դառնանք:
> 
> Շատ պրիմիտիվ օրինակ բերեմ. ես ահագին մարդկանց, պայմանական ասած «ոչ ավանդական կողմնորոշման» մասին գիտեմ, որտև ինձ ճանաչելով հասկացել են, որ կարող են իրենց գաղտնիքն ինձ խոստովանեն: Բայց նույն շրջապատում, որտեղից իրանց գիտեմ, իրանք էդ մասին չեն բարձրաձայնի, որտև էդ շրջապատում իրանց «վառողներ» կլինեն:


Նախ, չգիտեինք, որ կեղծ ա թրեյլերը, ու քննարկում էինք, իմ կարծիքով, ոչ թե ֆիլմը, այլ թրեյլերը (ինչքան էլ որ սխալ մեկնաբանվեց, թե ֆիլմ ենք քննարկում ըստ թրեյլերի)։ Իսկ թրեյլերները շատ կարևոր ու պատասխանատու գործ են, գուցեև ինչ֊որ առումով ավելի դժվար ա ճիշտ թրեյլեր սարքելը, քան բուն ֆիլմը, որտեղ քեզ մի քանի տասնյակ անգամ ավելի շատ ժամանակ ա տրված ֆիլմիդ մեսիջը ձևավորելու։
Թրեյլերը նայելով շատ մարդիկ որոշում են ֆիլմը նայել, թե ոչ։ Ու տվյալ դեպքում կոնկրետ էդ թրեյլերը սարքողը որոշակի նպատակ ա ունեցել ներկայացնելու իր սեփական մեսիջը գուցե, ու էդտեղ ես տեսա հայ հասարակությանը որպես վայրագ֊վառվող մի միջավայր, անտեղյակ դիտողը որից կսահմռկեր, ու էդ տպավորությունը ընդմիշտ, հնարավոր ա, մխրճվեր նրա գիտակցության մեջ։
Սա էր իմ դիտարկման ամբողջ բովանդակությունը, որը ոչ մի դեպքում ֆիլմի քննարկում չէր (չէր էլ կարող լինել)։

Իսկ ֆիլմը որ նայենք, կքննարկենք, եթե ցանկություն լինի։

----------

Chuk (24.11.2019), Lion (24.11.2019), Գաղթական (24.11.2019), Ուլուանա (24.11.2019)

----------


## շշուկ

Հայ տղայի և նրա գեյ իտալացի "կնոջ" հարսանեկան արարողությունը`  հայկական  բոլոր ավանդույթներով  :Shok:

----------

Ծլնգ (03.12.2019)

----------


## ivy

> Հայ տղայի և նրա գեյ իտալացի "կնոջ" հարսանեկան արարողությունը`  հայկական  բոլոր ավանդույթներով


Որ ասեիր՝ ամուսնու կամ զուգընկերոջ, էն էլ առանց չակերտների, ավելի ճիշտ կլիներ:
Թե երբ պիտի մարդիկ դադարեն նույնասեռ զույգերի մեջ սեռերի բաժանում տեսնել:

----------

Freeman (03.12.2019), Աթեիստ (03.12.2019), Նաիրուհի (03.12.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Որ ասեիր՝ ամուսնու կամ զուգընկերոջ, էն էլ առանց չակերտների, ավելի ճիշտ կլիներ:
> Թե երբ պիտի մարդիկ դադարեն նույնասեռ զույգերի մեջ սեռերի բաժանում տեսնել:


Ես էի ուզում գրել, որ ով գիտի հիմա մի իտալական ֆորումում ասում են «իտալացի տղու և նրա գեյ հայ «կնոջ» հարսանեկան արարողությունը․․․»  :LOL: 

Բայց դե այս դեպքում կարծում եմ արդարացված ա գենդերացված մեկնաբանությունը, քանի որ ավանդական հարսանեկան արարողությունը ինչ-որ իմաստով թատերական խաղ է, իր բոլոր կանոնակարգված դերերով, որոնք ավանդաբար գենդերացված են։ Ասենք մատանիներն էլ են հարսի ու փեսայի, ազապ բաշիներ ու հարսնքաքույրեր, փեսան խորանի մոտ սպասելը ու հարսնացուի մոտենալը ու տենց։ Նենց որ թե ավանդական թատրոնի մեջ են ուզում տեղավորվել, ինչո՞ւ պիտի այդ ավանդական թատրոնի դերաբաժանմամբ իրենց չդիմեն։ Էս ամենի հետ մեկտեղ, կարծես հայն ա «կինը», քանի որ ինքն ա խորանի մոտ կանգնած «փեսացուին» մոտենում, ազապ կանանց ուղղությամբ ինքն ա ծաղկեփունջը շպրտում (իտալացին դեպի տղաներն ա ինչ-որ զգեստի պարագա շպրտում)։

Բայց դե «բոլոր հայկական ավանդույթները» իհարկե պահպանված չեն, քանի որ հարսանիքը հայ եկեղեցում ու տերտերի «տե՞ր ես, հնազա՞նդ ես» հարցերով չի կնքվում։ Ինչ էլ որ չլինի, ֆալիկ տորթը հզոր էր։  :Jpit:

----------

Varzor (04.12.2019), Ուլուանա (03.12.2019)

----------


## ivy

> Ես էի ուզում գրել, որ ով գիտի հիմա մի իտալական ֆորումում ասում են «իտալացի տղու և նրա գեյ հայ «կնոջ» հարսանեկան արարողությունը․․․» 
> 
> Բայց դե այս դեպքում կարծում եմ արդարացված ա գենդերացված մեկնաբանությունը, քանի որ ավանդական հարսանեկան արարողությունը ինչ-որ իմաստով թատերական խաղ է, իր բոլոր կանոնակարգված դերերով, որոնք ավանդաբար գենդերացված են։ Ասենք մատանիներն էլ են հարսի ու փեսայի, ազապ բաշիներ ու հարսնքաքույրեր, փեսան խորանի մոտ սպասելը ու հարսնացուի մոտենալը ու տենց։ Նենց որ թե ավանդական թատրոնի մեջ են ուզում տեղավորվել, ինչո՞ւ պիտի այդ ավանդական թատրոնի դերաբաժանմամբ իրենց չդիմեն։ Էս ամենի հետ մեկտեղ, կարծես հայն ա «կինը», քանի որ ինքն ա խորանի մոտ կանգնած «փեսացուին» մոտենում, ազապ կանանց ուղղությամբ ինքն ա ծաղկեփունջը շպրտում (իտալացին դեպի տղաներն ա ինչ-որ զգեստի պարագա շպրտում)։
> 
> Բայց դե «բոլոր հայկական ավանդույթները» իհարկե պահպանված չեն, քանի որ հարսանիքը հայ եկեղեցում ու տերտերի «տե՞ր ես, հնազա՞նդ ես» հարցերով չի կնքվում։ Ինչ էլ որ չլինի, ֆալիկ տորթը հզոր էր։


Նույն տրամաբանությամբ կարելի է ասել, որ ամուսնությունն ավանդաբար կնոջ ու տղամարդու միջև է կնքվել, ամուսնությունն ինքը մի ավանդական թատրոն է՝ անկախ հարսանեկան արարողության գոյության կամ բացակայության. ուրեմն ցանկացած ամուսնական զույգ էլ պիտի գենդերային դերաբաժանման ենթարկվի  :Nea:

----------

Varzor (04.12.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Նույն տրամաբանությամբ կարելի է ասել, որ ամուսնությունն ավանդաբար կնոջ ու տղամարդու միջև է կնքվել, ամուսնությունն ինքը մի ավանդական թատրոն է՝ անկախ հարսանեկան արարողության գոյության կամ բացակայության. ուրեմն ցանկացած ամուսնական զույգ էլ պիտի գենդերային դերաբաժանման ենթարկվի


Ըհը, արարողությունը համեմատեցիր կարգավիճակի հետ, վրեն էլ «նույն տրամաբանության» կնիքը դրեցիր...

Ամուսնական կարգավիճակը տալիս ա իրավական, տնտեսական, հասարակական և այլ առավելություններ, ու քանի դրանք կան, այդ կարգավիճակը պիտի հասանելի լինի բոլորին։ Ու նույնասեռական ամուսնությունների համար պայքարը ոչ թե արարողական ազատության համար է, այլ պայմանավորված է այդ կարգավիճակով սահմանված առավելությունների մերժման պարագայով՝ նույնասեռական զույգի համար։ Եթե բոլոր առավելությունները ընդլայնվեն ասենք domestic partnership-ի վրա, մեկը ես ոչ մի խնդիր չեմ տեսնում, որ ամուսնությունը կնքող որոշ կազմակերպություններ ըստ իրենց ավանդույթների անեն դա միայն հակառակ զույգի ներկայացուցիչների համար (շատ երկրներում ոչ-պետական կառույցներ, օրինակ՝ եկեղեցիներ, կարող են օրինական ամուսնություն կնքել, ու ասենք կաթոլիկ եկեղեցին հրաժարվում է նույնասեռական զույգերին իրենց եկեղեցու ամուսնության կնիքը տալ)։ Թարսի պես ամուսնության օրինականացվածությունը ու դրա հետ կապված մազալույությունը ավելի դժվար քանդվող տրադիցիա է կարծես, քան «ամուսնության» ազատականացումը, որպեսզի ընդգրկի նույնասեռական զույգերին։

Իսկ իմ ասածին ավելի լավ անալոգիա կլիներ այն, որ ձմեռ պապու կոստյում հաքած կնոջը՝ մորուքով, բանով, «ձմեռ պապի» ասելուց վրդովվեին, թե բա սեռականացված են դիմում, ու առանց չակերտների ձմեռ տատին ավելի տեղին կլիներ։ Էլի խնդիր չունեն, թե ուզում են ձմեռ տատի լինեն, բայց դե թե մորուք ես հագնում, պիտի պատրաստ լինես որ պապի էլ են դիմելու։

----------

Varzor (04.12.2019), Բարեկամ (03.12.2019), Ուլուանա (04.12.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Թե երբ պիտի մարդիկ դադարեն նույնասեռ զույգերի մեջ սեռերի բաժանում տեսնել:


։)
Իրոք՝ անտրամաբանական է *նույնասեռ* զույգերի միջև սեռերի բաժանում տեսնելը։

----------


## Varzor

> Հայ տղայի և նրա գեյ իտալացի "կնոջ" հարսանեկան արարողությունը`  հայկական  բոլոր ավանդույթներով


Նույն տրամաբանությամբ կարելի է գնալ վեգանների ռեստորան և պատվիրել ասենք խաշ կամ խորոված  :LOL: 

Էս ինչ օրերի ենք հասել՝ ամեն բան սկսել է կորցնել իր նպատակային իմաստը: Լավ, մինչև ու՞ր․․․

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մի բան պատմեմ էն մասին, թե ինչ խորն են ստերեոտիպները նստած մեր մեջ։ Ուրեմն մի քանի ամիս առաջ մեր հերթական ուրբաթագարեջրախմոցիին մի կին էր միացել, որին մինչև էդ չէի ճանաչում (կարծեմ գործընկերներիցս մեկի ընկերուհին էր)։ Էս կինը մեկ էլ սկսեց բրեյքափներից խոսել, թե վերջինը դրանից մի քանի օր առաջ ա տեղի ունեցել, թե վերջին մի քանի տարում լիքը բրեյքափներ ա ունեցել, ու միշտ իրան են թողնում, ինքը չի թողնում, սկսեց խորհուրդ հարցնել։ Դե ես էլ իմ ամբողջ գիտելիքների բազան գործի դրեցի ու սկսեցի ժամանակակից տղամարդկանց դեյթինգ տրամաբանությունը բացատրել, թե ոնց պիտի իր հոգեբանությունը փոխի ու ընտրվողից դառնա ընտրող և այլն։ Դե հետն էլ տղամարդկանց քֆրտելով, էս կողմ-էն կողմ։ Բայց մեկ էլ նախկիններից մեկի մասին խոսելիս she բառը օգտագործեց։ Մտածեցի՝ սխալ լսեցի։ Հետո իմացա, որ էդ կինը լեզբի ա, բոլոր նախկիններն էլ, որոնց մասին խոսում էր, կանայք էին։ Ահավոր վատ էի զգացել։ Այ սենց անդուր ձևով ստերեոտիպները նստած են մեր մեջ։

----------

Freeman (04.12.2019), ivy (04.12.2019), Varzor (04.12.2019), Նաիրուհի (05.12.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Մի բան պատմեմ էն մասին, թե ինչ խորն են ստերեոտիպները նստած մեր մեջ։ Ուրեմն մի քանի ամիս առաջ մեր հերթական ուրբաթագարեջրախմոցիին մի կին էր միացել, որին մինչև էդ չէի ճանաչում (կարծեմ գործընկերներիցս մեկի ընկերուհին էր)։ Էս կինը մեկ էլ սկսեց բրեյքափներից խոսել, թե վերջինը դրանից մի քանի օր առաջ ա տեղի ունեցել, թե վերջին մի քանի տարում լիքը բրեյքափներ ա ունեցել, ու միշտ իրան են թողնում, ինքը չի թողնում, սկսեց խորհուրդ հարցնել։ Դե ես էլ իմ ամբողջ գիտելիքների բազան գործի դրեցի ու սկսեցի ժամանակակից տղամարդկանց դեյթինգ տրամաբանությունը բացատրել, թե ոնց պիտի իր հոգեբանությունը փոխի ու ընտրվողից դառնա ընտրող և այլն։ Դե հետն էլ տղամարդկանց քֆրտելով, էս կողմ-էն կողմ։ Բայց մեկ էլ նախկիններից մեկի մասին խոսելիս she բառը օգտագործեց։ Մտածեցի՝ սխալ լսեցի։ Հետո իմացա, որ էդ կինը լեզբի ա, բոլոր նախկիններն էլ, որոնց մասին խոսում էր, կանայք էին։ Ահավոր վատ էի զգացել։ Այ սենց անդուր ձևով ստերեոտիպները նստած են մեր մեջ։


Հավայի տեղը քֆրտոց ենք ստացել՝ ինչ-որ կարծրատիպի պատճառով  :Sad: 
Դե հիմա սա ինչ է, եթե ոչ խտրականություն  :Wink: 

Իմ հետ տենց մի նմանատիպ դեպք եղել է՝ հակառակ սեռերով։ Բայց ուրիշ կարծրատիպ աշխատեց, ոչ թե էն, որ էդ "տղայի" (իրականում արդեն չգիտեմ, թե ինքն իրեն ինչպես է համարում) սեռական կողմնորոշումը վիրավորել եմ, այլ այն, որ նա է վիրավորել մեր սեռական կողմնորոշումը։

Բայց այստեղ իրական հետևությունն այլ է․ նման մխիթարումներից և խորհուրդներից խուսափելը՝ անկախ սեռից և կողմնորոշումից  :Dntknw:

----------

Ծլնգ (04.12.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Մի բան պատմեմ էն մասին, թե ինչ խորն են ստերեոտիպները նստած մեր մեջ։ Ուրեմն մի քանի ամիս առաջ մեր հերթական ուրբաթագարեջրախմոցիին մի կին էր միացել, որին մինչև էդ չէի ճանաչում (կարծեմ գործընկերներիցս մեկի ընկերուհին էր)։ Էս կինը մեկ էլ սկսեց բրեյքափներից խոսել, թե վերջինը դրանից մի քանի օր առաջ ա տեղի ունեցել, թե վերջին մի քանի տարում լիքը բրեյքափներ ա ունեցել, ու միշտ իրան են թողնում, ինքը չի թողնում, սկսեց խորհուրդ հարցնել։ Դե ես էլ իմ ամբողջ գիտելիքների բազան գործի դրեցի ու սկսեցի ժամանակակից տղամարդկանց դեյթինգ տրամաբանությունը բացատրել, թե ոնց պիտի իր հոգեբանությունը փոխի ու ընտրվողից դառնա ընտրող և այլն։ Դե հետն էլ տղամարդկանց քֆրտելով, էս կողմ-էն կողմ։ Բայց մեկ էլ նախկիններից մեկի մասին խոսելիս she բառը օգտագործեց։ Մտածեցի՝ սխալ լսեցի։ Հետո իմացա, որ էդ կինը լեզբի ա, բոլոր նախկիններն էլ, որոնց մասին խոսում էր, կանայք էին։ Ահավոր վատ էի զգացել։ Այ սենց անդուր ձևով ստերեոտիպները նստած են մեր մեջ։


Հիմա ստեղ կարծրատիպը ո՞րն էր, որ միջին թվաբանական կինը տղամարդո՞ւ ա դեյթ անում․․․ you don't say! Քո վատ լինելու մեջ վատ բան չեմ տեսնում․ խնդրին ամբողջովին տեղյակ չլինելով սկսել ես խորհուրդներ տալ, ինչը ոչ մի ստերեոտիպի հետ էլ կապված չի։ Նման մի դեպք էլ իմ հետ էր եղել, երբ նախկին կոլեգաներիցս մեկի հետ ընդհանուր լանչի ժամանակ խոսք գնաց փոքր երեխաներից․ արդեն իր հետ չէի աշխատում, բայց ընդհանուր ընկերներից լսել էի, որ նորածին երեխա ունեն, ինքն էլ պատմում/անհանգստությամբ էր կիսվում, որ կինը ահագին moody-ա դարձել վերջերս։ Ես էլ բռնեցի ու ասեցի․ դե հասկանալի ա, նոր մայր դառնալու հետ կապված էն աստիճանի հորմոնալ և այլ կենսաբանական փոփոխություններ են տեղի ունենում, որ տրամադրությունների վրա էլ կարող է ազդել․ իմ արևին հնգստացնում էի, էլի։ Բան չասեց, բայց հետո ուրիշներից իմացել էի, որ նորածին երեխային որդեգրել էին։ Ես էլ վատ եղա․ էլի ամբողջ խնդրին չտիրապետելով դուրս էի տալիս։ Բայց չեմ կարծում սա ստերեոտիպների խորության հետ որևէ կապ ունի, այլ միայն վիճակագրական հենքի վրա իրավիճակի գնահատման արդյունք է, ինչը դեպքերի փոքր տոկոսի դեպքում կարող է բերել սխալ դիագնոզի։

Հ․Գ․
Մի հատ անեկդոտ կա է, որ հիվանդը գնում ա բժշկի, էս բժիշկն էլ չի կարում ճիշտ դիագնոզ դնի, ասում ա․
― Ծխելը կթարգես։
― Բժիշկ, բայց ես չեմ ծխում։
― Ուրեմն խմելը կթարգես։
― Բժիշկ, բայց ես չեմ խմում։
― Սեքսը կթարգես։
― Բժիշկ, բայց ես վաղուց սեքսով չեմ զբաղվել։
― Իյա, բա ի՞նչ ես սիրում անել։
― Եսի՞մ, տապակած կարտոֆիլ եմ սիրում։
― Կթարգե՛ս։

----------

Freeman (04.12.2019), Sagittarius (04.12.2019), Varzor (05.12.2019)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Լավ, մինչև ու՞ր․․․


Մինչև հասարակական վայրերում խելացի մտքեր արտահայտելը արգելվի, քանի որ դա վիրավորում է հիմարների զգացմունքները։ Գնա քո տանը ինչքան ուզում ես, փիլիսոփայի։
Ու ընդհանրապես, ինչքանո՞վ է էթիկական փողոցում զրուցելը, երբ խուլ ու համր մարդիկ զրկված են այդ հնարավորությունից։ Եկեք բոլորս խուլ-համրերի լեզուն սովորենք ու միայն դրանով հաղորդակցվենք հասարակական վայրերում, որ ոչ ոք չդիսկրիմինացվի։ Քո տանը կարող ես խոսել որ լեզվով որ ուզում ես։

----------

Varzor (05.12.2019), Գաղթական (04.12.2019)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Մի բան պատմեմ էն մասին, թե ինչ խորն են ստերեոտիպները նստած մեր մեջ։ Ուրեմն մի քանի ամիս առաջ մեր հերթական ուրբաթագարեջրախմոցիին մի կին էր միացել, որին մինչև էդ չէի ճանաչում (կարծեմ գործընկերներիցս մեկի ընկերուհին էր)։ Էս կինը մեկ էլ սկսեց բրեյքափներից խոսել, թե վերջինը դրանից մի քանի օր առաջ ա տեղի ունեցել, թե վերջին մի քանի տարում լիքը բրեյքափներ ա ունեցել, ու միշտ իրան են թողնում, ինքը չի թողնում, սկսեց խորհուրդ հարցնել։ Դե ես էլ իմ ամբողջ գիտելիքների բազան գործի դրեցի ու սկսեցի ժամանակակից տղամարդկանց դեյթինգ տրամաբանությունը բացատրել, թե ոնց պիտի իր հոգեբանությունը փոխի ու ընտրվողից դառնա ընտրող և այլն։ Դե հետն էլ տղամարդկանց քֆրտելով, էս կողմ-էն կողմ։ Բայց մեկ էլ նախկիններից մեկի մասին խոսելիս she բառը օգտագործեց։ Մտածեցի՝ սխալ լսեցի։ Հետո իմացա, որ էդ կինը լեզբի ա, բոլոր նախկիններն էլ, որոնց մասին խոսում էր, կանայք էին։ Ահավոր վատ էի զգացել։ Այ սենց անդուր ձևով ստերեոտիպները նստած են մեր մեջ։


Էս կարծրատիպ չի, հայեր ավանդական «խասյաթ» ա: Սրանից վիրավորվողը նույնքան խտրական ա, ինչքան հետերոն, որը  որ վիրավորվում ա, երբ իրան գեյի հետ են խառնում:

----------

Freeman (04.12.2019)

----------


## Շինարար

> Հիմա ստեղ կարծրատիպը ո՞րն էր, որ միջին թվաբանական կինը տղամարդո՞ւ ա դեյթ անում․․․ you don't say! Քո վատ լինելու մեջ վատ բան չեմ տեսնում․ խնդրին ամբողջովին տեղյակ չլինելով սկսել ես խորհուրդներ տալ, ինչը ոչ մի ստերեոտիպի հետ էլ կապված չի։ Նման մի դեպք էլ իմ հետ էր եղել, երբ նախկին կոլեգաներիցս մեկի հետ ընդհանուր լանչի ժամանակ խոսք գնաց փոքր երեխաներից․ արդեն իր հետ չէի աշխատում, բայց ընդհանուր ընկերներից լսել էի, որ նորածին երեխա ունեն, ինքն էլ պատմում/անհանգստությամբ էր կիսվում, որ կինը ահագին moody-ա դարձել վերջերս։ Ես էլ բռնեցի ու ասեցի․ դե հասկանալի ա, նոր մայր դառնալու հետ կապված էն աստիճանի հորմոնալ և այլ կենսաբանական փոփոխություններ են տեղի ունենում, որ տրամադրությունների վրա էլ կարող է ազդել․ իմ արևին հնգստացնում էի, էլի։ Բան չասեց, բայց հետո ուրիշներից իմացել էի, որ նորածին երեխային որդեգրել էին։ Ես էլ վատ եղա․ էլի ամբողջ խնդրին չտիրապետելով դուրս էի տալիս։ Բայց չեմ կարծում սա ստերեոտիպների խորության հետ որևէ կապ ունի, այլ միայն վիճակագրական հենքի վրա իրավիճակի գնահատման արդյունք է, ինչը դեպքերի փոքր տոկոսի դեպքում կարող է բերել սխալ դիագնոզի։
> 
> Հ․Գ․
> Մի հատ անեկդոտ կա է, որ հիվանդը գնում ա բժշկի, էս բժիշկն էլ չի կարում ճիշտ դիագնոզ դնի, ասում ա․
> ― Ծխելը կթարգես։
> ― Բժիշկ, բայց ես չեմ ծխում։
> ― Ուրեմն խմելը կթարգես։
> ― Բժիշկ, բայց ես չեմ խմում։
> ― Սեքսը կթարգես։
> ...


Ճիշտն ասած՝ ես ինձ հեռու կպահեմ մի մարդուց, որի հետ նոր եմ ծանոթացել, միանգամից սկսում ա բրեքափից ու խորհուրդ ա հասցնում: Օրագրումս էլ եմ գրել, նույնիսկ ընկերներից եմ սկսել հոգնել, երբ ամբողջ շփումը իրանց տվայտանքների շուրջն ա: Եթե մեկը միանգամից սենց խորը թեմաներից ա սկսում շփումը, լավ նշան ա՝ հեռու մնալու իրանից: Ասեմ, որ իմ ունեցած ստերեոտիպերի շրջանակում հավանականությունը շատ մեծ ա, որ նման մարդը իրոք նեղված լինի նաև, որ չեն ենթադրել, թե ինքը կարող ա գեյ լինի: Էնպես որ հասկանում եմ՝ Բյուրի անհանգստությունը:

----------

John (04.12.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ուրեմն նախ միջին վիճակագրականի մասին։ Հաշվի առնելով էն միջավայրը, որում ես գտնվում եմ, միջին վիճակագրական կինը սինգլ ա, միջին վիճակագրական կինը բիսեքսուալ ա, միջին վիճակագրական կինը երեխա չունի։ Այնուամենայնիվ, երբ սկսում ես մարդու հետ շփվել, արժե բոլոր տեսակի նախապաշարմունքները մի կողմ դնել ու փորձել հասկանալ ինքը ով ա։ Նույն հաջողությամբ հայերի ու կանանց մասին էլ լիքը նախապաշարմունքներ ու միջին վիճակագրական տվյալներ կան, ու ինձ համար հաճախ ահագին տհաճ ա լինում, երբ մարդիկ կոնկրետ նախապաշարմունքներից ելնելով են հետս շփվում։ Հետևաբար ինչու՞ պիտի նույնասեռականի համար խիստ հաճելի լինի, որ դիմացինը կարծել ա ինքը հետերո ա։

Հետո, ինչ վերաբերում ա բրեյքափներից խոսելուն։ Եթե մարդը տվյալ միջավայրում սկսել ա խոսել նման թեմաներով, ուրեմն ինքը վստահելի ա համարել մեզ։ Բրեյքափից հետո մարդն ահագին խոցելի ա ու իրան պետք ա ապահով հարթակ, որ արտահայտվի։ Ասենք Շին նույն ինքդ արդեն դրել, հսկայական նախատրամադրվածությամբ ես մոտենում մի մարդուն, որին սկի չես էլ ճանաչում, դեմքն էլ չես տեսել։ Բայց ինքը ահավոր լավ մարդ ա, էդ առաջին անգամից հետո մի քանի անգամ էլ ա էկել մեր գարեջրոցիներին։ Մի օր կարող ա հարցնեմ նեղվել ա, որ իրան հետերոյի տեղ եմ դրել, թե չէ, բայց կարծում եմ՝ չի նեղվել ու կարծում եմ՝ իրավունք ուներ նեղվելու։

----------

LisBeth (04.12.2019)

----------


## LisBeth

> Ուրեմն նախ միջին վիճակագրականի մասին։ Հաշվի առնելով էն միջավայրը, որում ես գտնվում եմ, միջին վիճակագրական կինը սինգլ ա, միջին վիճակագրական կինը բիսեքսուալ ա, միջին վիճակագրական կինը երեխա չունի։ Այնուամենայնիվ, երբ սկսում ես մարդու հետ շփվել, արժե բոլոր տեսակի նախապաշարմունքները մի կողմ դնել ու փորձել հասկանալ ինքը ով ա։ Նույն հաջողությամբ հայերի ու կանանց մասին էլ լիքը նախապաշարմունքներ ու միջին վիճակագրական տվյալներ կան, ու ինձ համար հաճախ ահագին տհաճ ա լինում, երբ մարդիկ կոնկրետ նախապաշարմունքներից ելնելով են հետս շփվում։ Հետևաբար ինչու՞ պիտի նույնասեռականի համար խիստ հաճելի լինի, որ դիմացինը կարծել ա ինքը հետերո ա։
> 
> Հետո, ինչ վերաբերում ա բրեյքափներից խոսելուն։ Եթե մարդը տվյալ միջավայրում սկսել ա խոսել նման թեմաներով, ուրեմն ինքը վստահելի ա համարել մեզ։ Բրեյքափից հետո մարդն ահագին խոցելի ա ու իրան պետք ա ապահով հարթակ, որ արտահայտվի։ Ասենք Շին նույն ինքդ արդեն դրել, հսկայական նախատրամադրվածությամբ ես մոտենում մի մարդուն, որին սկի չես էլ ճանաչում, դեմքն էլ չես տեսել։ Բայց ինքը ահավոր լավ մարդ ա, էդ առաջին անգամից հետո մի քանի անգամ էլ ա էկել մեր գարեջրոցիներին։ Մի օր կարող ա հարցնեմ նեղվել ա, որ իրան հետերոյի տեղ եմ դրել, թե չէ, բայց կարծում եմ՝ չի նեղվել ու կարծում եմ՝ իրավունք ուներ նեղվելու։


 Ես էի ուզում ասել  :Smile:  Միջին վիճակագրականը ոնց որ թե հենց կարծրատիպերի բուն ա։  Վիրավորական ստեղ էն ա որ մարդուն դնում են որոշակի կատեգորիայի մեջ ու էդ տեսանկյունից դիտարկում, անունն ինչ ուզում ես դիր։ Չկա ինդիվիդուալ մոտեցում։ Ստատիստիկան իհարկե օգտակար գիտություն ա, բայց ոչ անձնական հարաբերությունների մասշտաբում։ 

 Սեփական վարքից վատ զգալն էլ ա օգտակար, կարելի ա անալիզ անել ու կանխարգելել հետագա նման բաները  :Wink:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (04.12.2019), Նաիրուհի (05.12.2019)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ուրեմն նախ միջին վիճակագրականի մասին։ Հաշվի առնելով էն միջավայրը, որում ես գտնվում եմ, միջին վիճակագրական կինը սինգլ ա, միջին վիճակագրական կինը բիսեքսուալ ա, միջին վիճակագրական կինը երեխա չունի։ Այնուամենայնիվ, երբ սկսում ես մարդու հետ շփվել, արժե բոլոր տեսակի նախապաշարմունքները մի կողմ դնել ու փորձել հասկանալ ինքը ով ա։ Նույն հաջողությամբ հայերի ու կանանց մասին էլ լիքը նախապաշարմունքներ ու միջին վիճակագրական տվյալներ կան, ու ինձ համար հաճախ ահագին տհաճ ա լինում, երբ մարդիկ կոնկրետ նախապաշարմունքներից ելնելով են հետս շփվում։ Հետևաբար ինչու՞ պիտի նույնասեռականի համար խիստ հաճելի լինի, որ դիմացինը կարծել ա ինքը հետերո ա։
> 
> Հետո, ինչ վերաբերում ա բրեյքափներից խոսելուն։ Եթե մարդը տվյալ միջավայրում սկսել ա խոսել նման թեմաներով, ուրեմն ինքը վստահելի ա համարել մեզ։ Բրեյքափից հետո մարդն ահագին խոցելի ա ու իրան պետք ա ապահով հարթակ, որ արտահայտվի։ Ասենք Շին նույն ինքդ արդեն դրել, հսկայական նախատրամադրվածությամբ ես մոտենում մի մարդուն, որին սկի չես էլ ճանաչում, դեմքն էլ չես տեսել։ Բայց ինքը ահավոր լավ մարդ ա, էդ առաջին անգամից հետո մի քանի անգամ էլ ա էկել մեր գարեջրոցիներին։ Մի օր կարող ա հարցնեմ նեղվել ա, որ իրան հետերոյի տեղ եմ դրել, թե չէ, բայց կարծում եմ՝ չի նեղվել ու կարծում եմ՝ իրավունք ուներ նեղվելու։


Դե ես ասի, որ իմ սեփական կարծրատիպերից եմ մոտենում թեմային: Ու ես նման մարդկանց վատ մարդ չեմ համարում, բայց անձամբ ինձ հոգնեցնում են: Գուցե վատը ես եմ, բայց իրոք էս վերջին շրջանում շատ եմ հոգնել մարդկանց տրիվիալ սիրում եմ չի սիրում կարգի տվայտանքներից: Ավել-պակաս ներող:

----------

John (04.12.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Մինչև հասարակական վայրերում խելացի մտքեր արտահայտելը արգելվի, քանի որ դա վիրավորում է հիմարների զգացմունքները։ Գնա քո տանը ինչքան ուզում ես, փիլիսոփայի։
> Ու ընդհանրապես, ինչքանո՞վ է էթիկական փողոցում զրուցելը, երբ խուլ ու համր մարդիկ զրկված են այդ հնարավորությունից։ Եկեք բոլորս խուլ-համրերի լեզուն սովորենք ու միայն դրանով հաղորդակցվենք հասարակական վայրերում, որ ոչ ոք չդիսկրիմինացվի։ Քո տանը կարող ես խոսել որ լեզվով որ ուզում ես։


Շարունակելով միտքը ասեմ, որ սպառողների շահերը լիովին պաշտպանելու համար պիտի դեղատանը նաև թթվասեր ու ռազվալի տուլկի ծախեն։ Թե չէ վրդովեցուցիչ է, մտնում ես տեղատուն՝ ոչ մեկը կա, ոչ էլ մյուսը  :LOL:

----------

Lion (05.12.2019), Tiger29 (05.12.2019), Գաղթական (05.12.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

Էս ո՞նց ա էս թեման լռում ա շվեյցարական վերջին հանրաքվեի մասին..

Մարդու արժանապատվությունը ոտնահարող օրինագծի մեջ վաղուց էին լրացում կատարել՝ ավելացնելով ռասսայի, էթնիկ ծագման ու կրոնական դավանանքի վիրավորման դատապարտումը:
Էն ժամանակ սեռական կողմնորոշումն էս լրացման մեջ չէր ընկել, քանի որ շատ թեժ էին վեճերը, թե էդ կետի ավելացումը կսահմանափակի մարդու ազատ կամարտահայտումը:

Մի խոսքով՝ հիմա նոր են հանրաքվե արել ու դրա մասնակիցների 63.1% համաձայնությամբ պիտի նորից օրենքում փոփոխություն անեն, համաձայն որի կարգելվի ատելության խոսքն ընդդեմ հոլեբիների (տրանսգենդերները չեն մտնում էս կատեգորիայի մեջ):

Ընդ որում՝ արգելքը վերաբերվում ա հանրային խոսքին (տվ, սոցցանցեր, թատրոն և այլն) և չի ներառում հոլեբիների հասցեին կատակները..

----------

Varzor (20.02.2020), Աթեիստ (15.02.2020)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Էս ո՞նց ա էս թեման լռում ա շվեյցարական վերջին հանրաքվեի մասին..
> 
> Մարդու արժանապատվությունը ոտնահարող օրինագծի մեջ վաղուց էին լրացում կատարել՝ ավելացնելով ռասսայի, էթնիկ ծագման ու կրոնական դավանանքի վիրավորման դատապարտումը:
> Էն ժամանակ սեռական կողմնորոշումն էս լրացման մեջ չէր ընկել, քանի որ շատ թեժ էին վեճերը, թե էդ կետի ավելացումը կսահմանափակի մարդու ազատ կամարտահայտումը:
> 
> Մի խոսքով՝ հիմա նոր են հանրաքվե արել ու դրա մասնակիցների 63.1% համաձայնությամբ պիտի նորից օրենքում փոփոխություն անեն, համաձայն որի կարգելվի ատելության խոսքն ընդդեմ հոլեբիների (տրանսգենդերները չեն մտնում էս կատեգորիայի մեջ):
> 
> Ընդ որում՝ արգելքը վերաբերվում ա հանրային խոսքին (տվ, սոցցանցեր, թատրոն և այլն) և չի ներառում հոլեբիների հասցեին կատակները..



Դզում ա, որ մարդիկ տարբերակում են կատակն ու վիրավորանքը։
Թե չէ ասենք Հիսուսի մասին անեկդոտ պատմելուց պտի վստահ ըլնես, որ լսողների մեջ վիրավորվող չի լինի։

----------

Varzor (20.02.2020)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Դզում ա, որ մարդիկ տարբերակում են կատակն ու վիրավորանքը։
> Թե չէ ասենք Հիսուսի մասին անեկդոտ պատմելուց պտի վստահ ըլնես, որ լսողների մեջ վիրավորվող չի լինի։


Իսկ ինձ թվում ա՝ էդ ամենավիճելի պահերից ա:
Մարդ կա՝ կարող ա իրոք կատակ անի, բայց ոչ բոլորը դրանում զուտ կատակ տեսնեն:
Մարդ էլ կա՝ կարա նենց սարկազմով հավեսով կծի, հետո ասի կատակ էր..

ՈՒ գնաց՝ դե արի դատարանով երկար ու ձիգ որոշի, թե ինչն էր կատակ, ինչը՝ չէ:

----------

Varzor (20.02.2020)

----------


## Գաղթական

Տրանսգենդեր կին Լեյլա Լե Ֆեյը Բրիտանիայում փորձում ա խանութից գողություն անել, բայց՝ բռնվելով աշխատակցի կողմից, մուրճը հանում հարձակվում ա վրան:

Դատարանը, զինված հարձակման համար, Լեյլային 6 ամսվա ազատազրկման ա դատապարտում:
Բայց պաշտպանների բողոքից հետո, դատավորը ստիպված ա լինում իր որոշումը փոխել ու Լեյլային պայմանականով բաց թողնել..
Սաղ խնդիրն էն էր, որ դատապարտյալի սեռը հաստատող փաստաթուղթ չկար ու պարզ չէր, թե նրան տղամարդկանց թե՞ կանանց բանտ է հարկավոր ուղարկել...

Ի դեպ՝ սա Լեյլա Լե Ֆեյի առաջին հանցանքը չէր:

Հ.Գ. Մամաաան ծաղկաման...

----------

Varzor (02.03.2020)

----------


## Lion

ԱՄՆ-ում էլ «սովորական» աղջիկները *դատի են տվել* տրանսգենդեր կանանց, քանի որ սրանք... արդեն բավականին մասսականորեն մասնակցում են կանանց մրցույթներին և, բնականաբար, հաղթում...

Ոնց կասեիր՝ Մամաաան ծաղկաման...

----------

Varzor (02.03.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> ԱՄՆ-ում էլ «սովորական» աղջիկները *դատի են տվել* տրանսգենդեր կանանց, քանի որ սրանք... արդեն բավականին մասսականորեն մասնակցում են կանանց մրցույթներին և, բնականաբար, հաղթում...
> 
> Ոնց կասեիր՝ Մամաաան ծաղկաման...


Ապեր, զուտ ռեսուրսից ելնելով, մի փոքր ավելի նման է ռուսական քարոզչական նյութի  :Wink:

----------


## Lion

Ապեր, տենց բաները սուտ չեն ասում, ի՞նչ իմաստ ունի, հանգիստ կբռնվի...

----------


## boooooooom

Յանի (կամ իբրև) ավելի ճիշտ չի՞, որ հանեն էդ "պատը", խառը մրցեն։ Է եթե կենսաբանորեն արուները ուժեղ են, թող ուժային սպորտաձևերում միշտ իրանք հաղթեն, կանայք էլ թող գեղարեվստական գիմնաստիկայի, գեղասահքի ու շախմատի տիպի սպորտաձևերում փորձեն հաղթել... Ավելի արդար չի՞

----------


## Varzor

> Յանի (կամ իբրև) ավելի ճիշտ չի՞, որ հանեն էդ "պատը", խառը մրցեն։ Է եթե կենսաբանորեն արուները ուժեղ են, թող ուժային սպորտաձևերում միշտ իրանք հաղթեն, կանայք էլ թող գեղարեվստական գիմնաստիկայի, գեղասահքի ու շախմատի տիպի սպորտաձևերում փորձեն հաղթել... Ավելի արդար չի՞


Ապ, պրոֆեսիոնալ սպորտը բավականին ձևավորված կազմակերպչական-ֆինանսական կառույցների վրա է հիմնված։ Ցանկացած կտրուկ փոփոխություն  լուրջ ցնցում է, բացի այդ ներդրումներ է պահանջում։ Եթե արգելքները հանեն, ապա կանանց շատ սպորտաձևերի կառույցներ կոլապսի կենթարկվեն անմրցունակ լինելու պատճառով։ Նաև դա կարող է դիտարկվել որպես կանանց իրավունքների խախտում, իրավահավասարության խախտում 
Ի դեպ, տարանջատումը միայն սեռային չէ։ Նաև տարիքային, քաշային։ Հաջորդիվ դրանք էլ հանեն երևի  :Dntknw:

----------


## Varzor

> Ապեր, տենց բաները սուտ չեն ասում, ի՞նչ իմաստ ունի, հանգիստ կբռնվի...


Ապ, էս վերջերս ռուսական ռեսուրսներում հանդիպած մի քանի "ճչան" հոդվածների և հայտարարությունների վերաբերյալ պարզեցի, որ լավ սարքված ֆեյքեր են։ Ու նպատակներն էլ ԻՀԿ տարբեր էին՝ PR, քարոզչություն։
Սպորտում տրանսգենդերների թեման նոր չէ և գնալով թեժանում է։

Կոնկրետ քո դրած հղման հոդվածի մասին կարող եմ ասել, որ թեմայի բուն էությունը Տոկիոյի օլիմպիական խաղերից առաջ հավանական դոպինգային "պատերազմին" ընդառաջ քարոզչությունն է։ Թե բա "ոչ մի բան նորմալ կարգավորված չի, հենա տրանսգենդերներն էլ սաղ մեդալները ԱՄՆ-ում տանում են․․․" բլա․․․բլա․․․։ Զուտ համառոտագիրը նայի․




> В США возмутились допуском трансгендеров до женских соревнований — три легкоатлетки подали в суд на спортивное ведомство своего штата и требуют отделения обычных девушек от бывших парней, которые забрали уже 15 местных чемпионских титулов на двоих. *Тем временем за полгода до Олимпиады в Токио до сих пор не разработана новая система соревнований, которая могла бы уравнять шансы трансгендеров и других спортсменок*.


Ընդ որում հոդվածում խոսքն անցած տարի տեղի ունեցած դեպքերի մասին է, բայց ռուսները "նոր են իմացել" դրա մասին  :LOL: 

Կոնկրետ նախատրամադրում են, որ օլիմպիադան անարդար է լինելու։ Ու էդ բոլոր դոպինգայն սկանդալի ֆոնի վրա  :Wink:

----------


## Lion

> Յանի (կամ իբրև) ավելի ճիշտ չի՞, որ հանեն էդ "պատը", խառը մրցեն։ Է եթե կենսաբանորեն արուները ուժեղ են, թող ուժային սպորտաձևերում միշտ իրանք հաղթեն, կանայք էլ թող գեղարեվստական գիմնաստիկայի, գեղասահքի ու շախմատի տիպի սպորտաձևերում փորձեն հաղթել... Ավելի արդար չի՞


Է տենց որ հաշվենք, եկեք, ասենք ուժային սպորտաձևերով քաշային կատեգորիաներն էլ հանենք՝ միշտ խոշոր և ուժեղ անհատները կհաղթեն...

----------

Varzor (05.03.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> Է տենց որ հաշվենք, եկեք, ասենք ուժային սպորտաձևերով քաշային կատեգորիաներն էլ հանենք՝ միշտ խոշոր և ուժեղ անհատները կհաղթեն...


Ապեր, համարյա բոլոր ուժային սպորտաձևերում էլ կան այսպես կոչված "բացարձակ կարգով" մրցակարգեր` քաշային կարգերը բացակայում են:
Ու, չես հավատա, բայց ասեմ, որ միշտ չի, որ հաղթում են ամենածանր և խոշոր մարզկները: Որպես օրինակներ էլ կարող եմ բերել տարբեր մենամարտական ձևեր` բազկամարտ, բռնցաքմարտ, ՄՄԱ, Կ1 և այլն: Տեխնիկան և հոգեբանությունը մեծ դեր են խաղում այդպիսի մրցություններում:
Այդպիսի մրցակարգը ակադեմիական և օլիմպիական չի համավում, քանզի մարզիկների ֆիզիկական առողջությանը վնաս հասցնելու ռիսկերը շատ մեծ են: Ավելի շատ կոմերցիոն նշանակություն ունի:

----------


## Varzor

Ժողովուրդ, էս հիմա լա՞վ է, թե՞ վատ։

Trump administration finalizes rollback of transgender protections

Փաստորեն "կենսաբանական սեռն" ավելի տրամաբանական դուրս եկավ  :Think:

----------


## Գաղթական

Բելգիա տեղ ս.թ. օգոստոսի 12-ի թվագրմամբ մի վիդեո տարածվեց, որտեղ թինեյջերները խմբով մեկին քացու տակ էին գցել, վերջում էլ՝ ստիպել էին ծնկաչոք ներողություն խնդրել իր գեյ լինելու համար:

Էսօր հայտնեցին, որ դրանց հետքերով գնալով Տելեգրամի 600 բաժանորդ ունեցող կանալ են հայտնաբերել, որտեղ պարբերաբար խմբերով հոլեբիների «որսեր» էին կազմակերպվում, նվաստացնում ու վնասում, հետո վիդեո ու նկարներ իրար մեջ կիսվում ուրախանում:

ՈՒ ամենահատկանշականն էն ա, որ կանալի ակտիվ մասնակիցների զգալի մասը ոչ ավել ոչ պակաս՝ չեչեններ էին...
:ֆէյսփալմ..

----------

Varzor (17.08.2020), Աթեիստ (16.08.2020), Նաիրուհի (16.08.2020), Տրիբուն (16.08.2020)

----------


## LisBeth

Չգիտեմ, ինչքանով ա ստեղի ժողովրդին ծանոթ *Abigail Shrier* - ը, բայց ուզում եմ խոսել իրա բարձրացրաց հարցերի շուրջ։ Կարճ ներկայացնեմ ինչում ա կայանում։ Ուրեմն ինքը մի հատ գիրք ա գրել՝ *"Irreversible Damage: The Transgender Craze Seducing Our Daughters"*, որը չեմ կարդացել, բայց իրա ինտերվյուն լսելուց կարելի ա հստակ պատկերացում կազմել, թե ինչի մասին ա։ 
 Ինչքանո՞վ ա էս ամենը իրական։ Լիքը խելքից դուրս բաներ ա ասում, օրինակ որ անչափահաս երեխաներին հորմոնալ դեղեր՝ տեստոստերոն են տալիս ու մաստէկտոմիա անում, ինքնադիագնոզի հիման վրա։ 
 Մի քանի հարցեր, որ առաջ ա քաշում, կուզեի քննարկեինք։ 
 1․ Տրանսգենդերների իրավունքների պաշտպանության ու նրանց աջակցման, ուշադրության ու քաջալերման արժանանլու հոգեբանական ազդեցությունը դեռահասների վրա։
 2․ Կրթական միջոցառումների ազդեցությունը, ծնողների իրավունքը ընտրելու իրեց երեխաների սեռական կրթման ասպեկտները։
 3․ Բժիշկների ու մասնագետների իրավունքների ու պարտականությունների սահմանները։
 4․ Նմանատիպ հարցերի քննարկաման ազատությունը, ինչպես կազդի դա ԼԳԲՏՔ-իրավունքների պաշտպանության վրա։
 5․ Կա՞ խնդիր, թե ուռճեցված ա։ 
 6․ Ըստ հեղինակի նման քայլերի գնում են նախապես խնդիրներ ունեցող դեռահասները, ասենք բարձր ֆունկցիոնալությամբ աուտիզմ։ Ո՞նց կարելի ա հարցին լուծում տալ։ Եթե երեխան ուզում ա սեռը փոխի, ի՞նչ պիտի անի ծնողը, ընդհանրապես։

----------

ivy (09.09.2020), Նաիրուհի (11.09.2020)

----------


## LisBeth

Մտածում էի, թե խի՞ ա սենց մի տեսակ էս ամենը, չնայած որ առաջին հայացքից թվում ա թե տրամաբանական ա խոսում։

 Նախ, չնայած որ հեղինակը պնդում ա թե պրովոկատիվ չի, իրա ընտրած վերնագիրը խոսում ա իր տեղը։ Իրան նենց ա ներկայացնում, իբր շատ քաջարի մարդ որ խոսում ա արգելված թեմաներից, որոնց մասին ոչ մեկ չի ուզում կամ վախենում ա խոսի։ Ու ամբողջ խնդիրը ներկայացվում ա մի դիտակետից, ինչը լիքը կոնսերվատիվ մտածելակերպով մարդկանց թույլ ա տալիս իրենց ձևով վերլուծել ու ներկայացնել իրադրությունը։ էլ չասեմ որ սույն կոնսերվատիվ մարդիկ կարող են լինել նման խնդիրներով երեխայի ծնողներ ու իրադրությունը լրիվ չհասկանալու պատճառով վնասեն իրենց երեխային։
 Էս թմայով մի հատ հետաքրիր հոդված հանդիպեցի, որտեղ խնդիրը ներկայացվում ա ավելի կոմպլեքս, տարբեր կողմերից դիտարկելով, ոչ միանշանակ ու որտեղ հեղինակը ընդունում ա, որ դեռ էս առումով ահագին մութ պահեր կան։ Ինչպես նաև իրական պատմություններ, թե ինչպես են ծնողները անցնում էս ամենի միջով։
 Մեր հասարակությունում երևի սա դեռ ակտուալ չի, բայց կարծում եմ երեխաները ունենում են այսպիսի խնդիրներ, որոնք ավելի բարդանում են սեռական բևեռացման շնորհիվ, այսինքն երբ հստակ վարքի նորմեր կան տարբեր սեռի երեխաների համար, թե տանը, թե հասարակական վայրերում։
 Ամեն դեպքում հետքրիր կլիներ կարծիքներ լսել։

----------

Նաիրուհի (11.09.2020)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Երեկ ուզում էի պատասխանել, հետո կեսից հոգնեցի ու մտածեցի, որ հավես չկա խոսելու։ Բայց անավարտ գրառումս մի տեղ քոփի էի արել։ Հոգնած եմ, չեմ կարող անգամ նորից կարդալ, տեսնել՝ ինչ եմ գրել, բայց կդնեմ, հետո, եթե հավես ունեցա, կշարունակեմ։

"Հետաքրքիր էր լսելը (դեռ ամբողջը չեմ լսել, բայց մոտավոր տրամադրությունը հասկացա)։ 

Ինձ թվում է՝ էս թեմաների շուրջ քննարկումները միշտ թեժանում են, որովհետև բոլոր ժամանակներում ու ամենուր սեռականությունը առանձնահատուկ կարևորություն է ունեցել/ունի։ Հա, ի դեպ, ես վերջնական կարծիք չունեմ էս հարցում։ Տպավորություն է, որ բանականության ձեռքբերման հետ homo sapiens-ը ձեռք է բերել մի խուրձ խնդիրներ։ Երբ բնական/բնազդային կարիքները փորձում ենք տեղավորել մշակույթի ու գիտակցության մեջ, սենց տարօրինակ վիճակներ են ստացվում, որովհետև մեր բանական մասն իրականում գլուխ չի հանում մեր կենսաբանական հիմքից։

Ինչ վերաբերում է բուն թեմային, հնարավոր է, որ դեռահասների մոտ լինում են սեփական գենդերի ընկալման խնդիրներ, որոնք ժամանակի հետ կարող են անցնել։ Ես դա որևէ կերպ չեմ առանձնացնում մյուս բոլոր հոսանքներից ու ազդեցություններից, որոն ցդեռահասության տարիքում մարդիկ ենթարկվում են։ Ու քանի որ վերին ուժ կամ բոլորից վեր կանգնած օրենք չկա, ամեն ծնող/ընտանիք իր պատկերացումների համաձայն է լուծում փնտրում։

Ինձ շատ հետաքրքիր է թվում աղջիկների վրա շեշտը դնելը։ Ինչո՞ւ են աղջիկներն ավելի շատ ենթարկվում տարբեր ազդեցությունների։ Իմ զգացողությամբ, կոնկրետ էս թեման սուր է մի կողմից որովհետև բոլոր հասարակություններում դեռևս կանայք ավելի խոցելի են ու պարտավոր են համապատասխանել զանազան ստանդարտների, ու դեռահասը, չկարողանալով իրեն տեղավորել իր սեռին ներկայացվող պահանջների ու ակնկալիքների մեջ, զգալով իր անհամապատասխանությունը/համաձայն չլինելով դրանց հետ, ավելի հաճախ է հակված ապաստան գտնել արտոնյալ հակառակ սեռի տիրույթում։ Մյուս կողմից էլ հատկապես (դեռահաս) կանանց կայացրած որոշումները սեփական կյանքի/մարմնի վերաբերյալ ավելի ուժեղ ռեզոնանս են առաջացնում (առաջին կետից է բխում, էլի)։ 

Իմ պատկերացրած լուծումներից մեկը սեռականությունը/գենդերային պատկանելիությունը հնարավորինս տաբուացումից հանելն է, ուտելու, քնելու նման բնական բան դարձնելը, բայց դե գիտեմ, որ իրատեսական չի։ 

Իրազեկման արշավների մասին էլ կարելի է մտածել։ Հաջողության պատմությունների կողքին խոսել նաև միտքը փոխած, ինչ-որ ժամանակ անց փոշմանած մարդկանց մասին։ Ի դեպ, սա նաև էսթետիկ վիրահատություններին է վերաբերում։ Հասկացնել, որ առանց առողջական ցուցման ցանկացած բժշկական միջամտություն լուրջ որոշում է, որի կայացմանհամար հազար անգամ գցել-բռնել է պետք։"

----------

LisBeth (11.09.2020)

----------


## ivy

Ինձ թվում է, էս թեմայում Տ-ն լրիվ առանձին կատեգորիա է, ու էն սոցիալական խնդիրները, որոնք տրանսգենդեր մարդիկ ունեն, ուրիշ են ու ավելի բարդ։
Ընդհանրապես էս երկու թեմաները՝ գենդերային ինքնորոշումն ու սեռական կողմնորոշումը, մի տանիքի տակ դնելն էդքան էլ ճիշտ չի։ 
Գենդերային ինքնությունն անձի համար ավելի կենտրոնական թեմա է, քան սեռական նախընտրությունը։ 
Ու նաև հասարակությունը մարդկանց գենդերային ինքնության հարցում շատ ավելի ոչ տոլերանտ է, քան երբ խոսքը սեռական կողմնորոշմանն է վերաբերվում։
Էսօրվա աշխարհում՝ դե առնվազն զարգացած երկրներում, այլատիպ սեռական կողմնորոշում ունեցող մարդկանց իրավունքները ահագին պաշտպանված են, ինչը չես ասի տրանսգենդերների մասին։ Էս մարդիկ լուրջ սոցիալական խնդիրների ու դիասկրիմինացիա են հանդիպում ամեն քայլափոխի։ Վերցնենք թեկուզ աշխատանքի ընդունվելը․ տրանսգենդերներ մարդիկ (հատկապես՝ տրանսգենդեր կանայք) ահռելի խնդիրների առաջ են կանգնած, երբ հարցը գալիս է աշխատելուն, ու շատերը բռնում են մարմնավաճառության ճամփան, որովհետև ուղղակի ուրիշ միջոց չունեն ապրելու։ 

Մի փաստագրական ֆիլմ էի նայում էս թեմայով, թե ոնց է մեդիան ազդում տարնսգենդեր մարդկանց մասին մեր պատկերացումների վրա։ Ու լիքը ֆիլմեր, որոնք ուղղակի նայել ենք՝ առանց խորանալու, իրականում շատ վատ ուղերձներ ունեն, երբ նայում ես դրանց տրանսգենդերի աչքերով։
Խորհուրդ եմ տալիս դիտել՝ Disclosure: Trans Lives on Screen

----------

Freeman (18.12.2021), Աթեիստ (18.12.2021), Նաիրուհի (21.12.2021)

----------

